# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2014



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2013 às 18:54)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jan 2014 às 11:31)

Bom dia,

Dia nublado por nuvens altas, sem frio, sem sol e sem vento !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jan 2014 às 11:31)

0,3mm não passamos disto


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2014 às 13:57)

E hoje será igual... chuva fraca que por vezes molha o chão. Prefiro o sol porque ao menos dá pra secar a roupa.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

Boas

Da minha volta de hoje entre Loulé-Aljezur e vice-versa destaca-se o seguinte...

-algum verde a despontar graças à muita humidade e alguma chuva dos últimos dias;

- ribeiras com água é quase uma miragem tirando apenas aquelas que descem da serra de Monchique;

- os períodos de chuva que apanhei foram no geral fracos e muito localizados e essencialmente na serra de Espinhaço de Cão;

Posto isto esperam-se melhores dias para esta região pois estes dias tem sido um farça aqui para estes lados...há sítios no litoral ainda praticamente sem erva e os acumulados de precipitação têm sido no geral bastante reduzidos. Amanhã já devemos ter algum sol


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2014 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e tempo enfadonho.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 14.1ºC
actual: 15.9ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2014 às 21:06)

De manhã com 11.6ºC agora "já" com 9.8ºC ....vai descendo devagarinho, mas bem!!!

Tmax. 12.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2014 às 03:31)

Aqui só amanhã poderemos fazer o julgamento final do evento, mas por agora vento em intensificação com 41,8 km/h e 11,0ºC em subida.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2014 às 08:02)

Fortes rajadas a fazerem se sentir e vem aí o primeiro round.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2014 às 08:41)

Corredor de células agressivas a vir,chuva forte e vento muito forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2014 às 09:08)

Rajadas excepcionalmente fortes acompanhadas de granizo! Claro, a minha estação na desgraça de sempre. Agora parou tudo...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2014 às 09:30)

Boas, 

Boas por aqui nada de nada, como sempre ... 

Na Terça até Quinta é engraçado de ver .... "Epá espera lá aquilo é o Algarve, vamos voltar para trás".


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2014 às 10:10)

Estremoz: situação *tempestuosa*, com chuva e vento muito fortes.... A luz vai dando sinal atrás de sinal de falhar. 

Várias zonas do país devem estar neste momento às "escuras".


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2014 às 10:37)

Penso que neste momento a zona mais activa é num eixo paralelo á zona de Lisboa ....

Por aqui também intensifica o vento !


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2014 às 10:40)

No Algarve e Baixo Alentejo não se passará nada de jeito. O corredor de instabilidade desloca-se de oeste para leste e está estacionado no Alto Alentejo.
Está-se a levantar vento o que vem só para estragar o dia pois queria ir dar uma volta à praia. Alguns períodos de sol pelo meio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jan 2014 às 10:51)

O vento só está a servir para secar o pouco que choveu


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2014 às 10:51)

Estremoz: trovoada... mantém-se o vento e a chuva fortes.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2014 às 11:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O vento só está a servir para secar o pouco que choveu



A palmeira abana bem 
Por aqui vou montar a tenda o estilo Saara pois já não aguento com os grãos de areia na rua Os meus cactos este ano também estão mais belos que nunca!


----------



## Brunomc (4 Jan 2014 às 11:16)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes por aqui e vento forte com algumas rajadas...Mas até agora não é nada de especial, já vi n cenários destes 
Vou com 13.1ºC mas já andou nos 15ºC


----------



## Sulman (4 Jan 2014 às 11:32)

Arraiolos: Chuvas fortes, por vezes acompanhadas de granizo e vento bastante forte! Ruas completamente alagadas devido à insuficiência do sistema de recolha recolher tanta quantidade de água.  Segundo consta, o Rio Divor, na zona da Aldeia da Serra, já terá transbordado, para quem não sabe, toda essa água irá para o Sorraia, na zona de Coruche. 

Temperatura em queda:
10:30h = 12.8º
actual = 9.1º

A electricidade falha constantemente!


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:33)

Sulman disse:


> Arraiolos: Chuvas fortes, por vezes acompanhadas de granizo e vento bastante forte! Ruas completamente alagadas devido à insuficiência do sistema de recolha recolher tanta quantidade de água.  Segundo consta, o Rio Divor, na zona da Aldeia da Serra, já terá transbordado, para quem não sabe, toda essa água irá para o Sorraia, na zona de Coruche.
> 
> Temperatura em queda:
> 10:30h = 12.8º
> ...



*ribeira do divor

que venha ela para Coruche, que Coruche está bem protegido


----------



## Sulman (4 Jan 2014 às 11:35)

david 6 disse:


> *ribeira do divor
> 
> que venha ela para Coruche, que Coruche está bem protegido




Pode ter ambos os nomes :P Esperemos que sim, penso que o nível do Sorraia deverá subir consideravelmente nas próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:38)

Sulman disse:


> Pode ter ambos os nomes :P Esperemos que sim, penso que o nível do Sorraia deverá subir consideravelmente nas próximas horas.



ontem o sorraia já ia razoavelmente cheio, na zona de coruche onde é mais largo ainda tinha algum espaço de manobra, mas lá mais para a frente no campo  naquelas pontes que atravessao o campo onde é mais estreito ja ia bem cheio


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 11:41)

Um dia semelhante aos anteriores, sol entre as 10 e a 13... céu coberto no resto do tempo e sem chuva. Muita humidade no ar.

Ontem entre as 22:30 e as 23 ainda chegou a chover um pouco.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

Engraçado que um pouco mais a Sul impera a seca. Estas situações de sistemas estacionários são propícias a isto mesmo. A partir de Terça-feira tudo indica que haverá um novo sistema estacionário voltando a afectar essencialmente as regiões Centro. As discrepâncias este mês entre Norte/Centro e o Sul serão enormes muito por culpa destas primeiras duas semanas que +parecem ser fortíssimas.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 11:45)

david 6 disse:


> ontem o sorraia já ia razoavelmente cheio, na zona de coruche onde é mais largo ainda tinha algum espaço de manobra, mas lá mais para a frente no campo  naquelas pontes que atravessao o campo onde é mais estreito ja ia bem cheio



Achas que a ponte sem resguardos sobre o Sorraia que fica na estrada entre a Fajarda e o Biscainho corre o risco de ficar submersa? Aqui em Santo Estêvão lezíria do Rio Almansor também ele afluente do Sorraia já apresenta alguma água mas ainda longe de ficarem alagadas.

Mantém-se a precipitação ora fraca ora forte sempre acompanhada por rajadas fortes.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:48)

MSantos disse:


> Achas que a ponte sem resguardos sobre o Sorraia que fica na estrada entre a Fajarda e o Biscainho corre o risco de ficar submersa? Aqui em Santo Estêvão lezíria do Rio Almansor também ele afluente do Sorraia já apresenta alguma água mas ainda longe de ficarem alagadas.
> 
> Mantém-se a precipitação ora fraca ora forte sempre acompanhada por rajadas fortes.



talvez, não me admirava nada, eu não sou propriamente de Coruche, sou da Fajarda  , meu pai passou lá ontem e disse que o rio ia muito cheio, ele trabalha ai em santo estevao


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2014 às 11:49)

Agreste disse:


> Um dia semelhante aos anteriores, sol entre as 10 e a 13... céu coberto no resto do tempo e sem chuva. Muita humidade no ar.
> 
> Ontem entre as 22:30 e as 23 ainda chegou a chover um pouco.



Estamos a perder irremediavelmente o comboio...não estou a ver isto depois desbloquear só para as regiões do Sul. O mais certo é termos uma boa pausa com regresso do AA de forma generalizada após este período que já dura desde o Natal sensivelmente. Para termos 100mm aqui o resto do país terminaria o mês com uns 400mm Bom isto é um desabafo mas parece-me a realidade...

Estes dias húmidos já chateiam, e vá lá sempre dá para crescer uma ervinha mas sabe muito a pouco.


----------



## Sulman (4 Jan 2014 às 11:52)

MSantos disse:


> Achas que a ponte sem resguardos sobre o Sorraia que fica na estrada entre a Fajarda e o Biscainho corre o risco de ficar submersa? Aqui em Santo Estêvão lezíria do Rio Almansor também ele afluente do Sorraia já apresenta alguma água mas ainda longe de ficarem alagadas.
> 
> Mantém-se a precipitação ora fraca ora forte sempre acompanhada por rajadas fortes.



O Rio Almansor, que nasce também aqui em Arraiolos, também já deve estar a ser bem carregado de água, apesar de recolher menos água do que o Divor!


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 11:55)

Subimos um pouco no mês de dezembro ficando em geral no Algarve a 60% da média esperada e muito melhor que os 10% de média em novembro.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 11:58)

Sulman disse:


> O Rio Almansor, que nasce também aqui em Arraiolos, também já deve estar a ser bem carregado de água, apesar de recolher menos água do que o Divor!


Lembro-me bem das cheias do Almansor em Samora quando era miúdo e que chegavam por vezes ao centro das zonas baixas da cidade. Há anos que não se vê tal coisa.


----------



## Sulman (4 Jan 2014 às 11:59)

Actualização:

Nova descida de temperatura:

10:30h = 12.8º
11:30h = 9.1º
Actual = 7.9º

É impressão minha ou a temperatura está a cair mais do que o previsto?


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2014 às 12:03)

Agreste disse:


> Subimos um pouco no mês de dezembro ficando em geral no Algarve *a 60%* da média esperada e muito melhor que os 10% de média em novembro.


Ficamos a 60% da média ou com 60% da média, não percebi bem o que querias dizer ... 
Seja como for consultei as estações do mês passado e conclui que a precipitação na zona Barlavento andou entre os 40 mm e os 55 mm, o que a meu ver dá cerca de 40% da média 
Ou seja um mês de Dezembro ao nivel de ..... Abril !


----------



## trepkos (4 Jan 2014 às 12:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Lembro-me bem das cheias do Almansor em Samora quando era miúdo e que chegavam por vezes ao centro das zonas baixas da cidade. Há anos que não se vê tal coisa.



O Almansor já corre bastante água mas nada de especial. A Barragem dos minutos agora retém muita água.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 12:10)

trepkos disse:


> O Almansor já corre bastante água mas nada de especial. A Barragem dos minutos agora retém muita água.


Pois, estava a esquecer-me desse pequeno pormenor!  Mas no Porto Alto já passa junto com o Sorraia e aí as ruas baixas junto ao rio geralmente não escapam a ficar alagadas com maior frequência.


----------



## Sulman (4 Jan 2014 às 12:31)

Actualização:

Nova descida de temperatura:

10:30h = 12.8º
11:30h = 9.1º
12:00h = 7.9º

*actual = 7.1º*

Esta a descer mais que o previsto, esta descida verifica-se em outros locais semelhantes? Estremoz? Portalegre?


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2014 às 12:59)

trovoadas disse:


> A palmeira abana bem
> Por aqui vou montar a tenda o estilo Saara pois já não aguento com os grãos de areia na rua Os meus cactos este ano também estão mais belos que nunca!



Mais parece ser um deserto, com os grãos de areia nos olhos, diria só falta uns camelos para isto virar deserto. Acho que vou empreender uma empresa de passeios de camelo no Algarve é bem capaz de atrair clientela. 

Depois da ironia, vamos ao que interessa.

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado, ontem à noite choveu mais ou menos ainda, com um acumulado de 3 mm, hoje ainda não tive registei nada. Só o vento é que sopra com alguma intensidade e nada mais de interessante passa-se. Nunca mais vem Setembro que é mais animado do que o Inverno.


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 13:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Ficamos a 60% da média ou com 60% da média, não percebi bem o que querias dizer ...
> Seja como for consultei as estações do mês passado e conclui que a precipitação na zona Barlavento andou entre os 40 mm e os 55 mm, o que a meu ver dá cerca de 40% da média
> Ou seja um mês de Dezembro ao nivel de ..... Abril !



Na noite de natal choveu mais no sotavento.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2014 às 13:08)

Estremoz: parou a chuva e o vento é moderado. Os cursos de água transbordaram com tanta chuva...


----------



## talingas (4 Jan 2014 às 13:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajadas excepcionalmente fortes acompanhadas de granizo! Claro, a minha estação na desgraça de sempre. Agora parou tudo...



Pois eu gostaria muito de pela primeira vez ter alguns dados sobre estas rajadas e afins, mas o que é certo é que a minha estação não dá sinal á mais de 3 dias, e com este tempo não posso ir ver o que se passa. Fico literalmente a olhar o tempo pela janela...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jan 2014 às 13:17)

Aguaceiro moderado puxado a vento


----------



## Sulman (4 Jan 2014 às 14:22)

Passou agora um aguaceiro de granizo que fixou a temperatura em 4.9º


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2014 às 15:29)

talingas disse:


> Pois eu gostaria muito de pela primeira vez ter alguns dados sobre estas rajadas e afins, mas o que é certo é que a minha estação não dá sinal á mais de 3 dias, e com este tempo não posso ir ver o que se passa. Fico literalmente a olhar o tempo pela janela...



Olhando para os dados a pressão também parou pelo que me parece mais um problema da ligação ao PC, já que mesmo que se a estação perder o sinal do emissor, a pressão continua a ser medida e processada pelo Cumulus.


----------



## Sulman (4 Jan 2014 às 15:34)

Actualização:

Céu muito nublado e vento forte, mas sem chuva neste momento.

Temperatura actual: 4.4º 

Tive informação que já esteve a nevar em Marvão, alguém confirma?


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 21:38)

Resumo do dia de hoje: Humidade.


----------



## talingas (4 Jan 2014 às 21:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Olhando para os dados a pressão também parou pelo que me parece mais um problema da ligação ao PC, já que mesmo que se a estação perder o sinal do emissor, a pressão continua a ser medida e processada pelo Cumulus.


 A própria consola não tem dados, e a pressão só não aparecia porque eu tinha desligado a consola do PC para tentar reconectar com a estação. Enfim é esperar que dia de amanhã me permita resolver isto... Se tiver resolução. Bem mas com estação ou sem estação, uma coisa posso dizer, o vento acalmou por completo bem como a chuva, e a temperatura vai caindo bem. 4.0°C


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2014 às 21:42)

talingas disse:


> A própria consola não tem dados, e a pressão só não aparecia porque eu tinha desligado a consola do PC para tentar reconectar com a estação. Enfim é esperar que dia de amanhã me permita resolver isto... Se tiver resolução. Bem mas com estação ou sem estação, uma coisa posso dizer, o vento acalmou por completo bem como a chuva, e a temperatura vai caindo bem. 4.0°C



Muito estranho! Qual a distância entre o transmissor e o sensor?! Se for preferível falamos por PM.
Aqui mais abaixo, 5,1ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2014 às 10:55)

Confirma-se o país a 2 velocidades... Inundações a Norte de Évora quando a sul praticamente nem choveu. Aqui no Algarve nem caiu uma gota no dia de ontem. Para os próximos dias nova situação de chuvas e ao que tudo indica ficará estacionária na região Centro até pelo menos Quarta-feira o que poderá fazer retornar as inundações em particular nesta região. A sul de Évora/Portel praticamente não choverá na próxima semana.
A continuar assim as discrepâncias serão enormes entre Sul/Norte no final do mês, será uma divisão entre seca moderada/severa e uma situação chuvosa acima do normal. Esperemos por melhores dias.


Hoje está um dia de Sol com algumas nuvens a aparecerem ao longo da manhã, vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2014 às 11:02)

Estremoz: depois da chuva torrencial de ontem, hoje o dia surgiu com nevoeiro e vento moderado de oeste...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2014 às 13:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Confirma-se o país a 2 velocidades... Inundações a Norte de Évora quando a sul praticamente nem choveu. Aqui no Algarve nem caiu uma gota no dia de ontem. Para os próximos dias nova situação de chuvas e ao que tudo indica ficará estacionária na região Centro até pelo menos Quarta-feira o que poderá fazer retornar as inundações em particular nesta região. A sul de Évora/Portel praticamente não choverá na próxima semana.
> A continuar assim as discrepâncias serão enormes entre Sul/Norte no final do mês, será uma divisão entre seca moderada/severa e uma situação chuvosa acima do normal. Esperemos por melhores dias.
> 
> 
> Hoje está um dia de Sol com algumas nuvens a aparecerem ao longo da manhã, vento nulo.



Eu não diria a 2 velocidades mas sim no Norte e Centro vai na 3ª quase a meter a 4ª, no Algarve diria que a caixa de transmissão avariou-se, porque não passa do ponto morto nem a 1ª conseguimos meter para arrancar. 

Boas, por aqui, o dia já está nublado com algumas abertas e temperatura amena.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2014 às 21:25)

Estive a consultar a Direcção Geral de Agricultura do Algarve em Dezembro no Sotavento os valores de precipitação variaram entre 20 e 30 mm de precipitação no Sotavento menos que estava á espera .....


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2014 às 22:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Estive a consultar a Direcção Geral de Agricultura do Algarve em Dezembro no Sotavento os valores de precipitação variaram entre 20 e 30 mm de precipitação no Sotavento menos que estava á espera .....



Eu vi, por exemplo, os dados da estão de Alte e Messines e andam à volta dos 55mm no mês de Dezembro o que acho que nem metade é da média para estas estações. Pelo andar da carroça juntando Dezembro e Janeiro não conseguimos fazer um bom Dezembro. Os totais desde Setembro nestas estações andam à volta dos 200 e pouco mm's.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu vi, por exemplo, os dados da estão de Alte e Messines e andam à volta dos 55mm no mês de Dezembro o que acho que nem metade é da média para estas estações. Pelo andar da carroça juntando Dezembro e Janeiro não conseguimos fazer um bom Dezembro. Os totais desde Setembro nestas estações andam à volta dos 200 e pouco mm's.



Penso que deverá andar em volta dos 150 mm de precuipitação média nesses sitios, aqui neste mês de Dezembro.
Portanto acho que choveu uns 30% da média !


----------



## Agreste (5 Jan 2014 às 22:33)

Com vento de sul e sueste vamos ultrapassar os 20ºC durante a semana. Portanto passamos de janeiro para outubro.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2014 às 22:52)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 6 jan. a 2 fev. 2014*
> Precipitação e temperatura com valores acima do normal
> *Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões centro e sul, na semana de 06/01 a 12/01*, para o interior centro, na semana de 13/01 a 19/01 e apena para a região norte na semana de 27/01 a 02/02.
> Na semana de 20/01 a 26/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> ...



Só me apetece fazer isto


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2014 às 23:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Só me apetece fazer isto



Sendo que para o IPMA "Sul" refere-se a todo o território a sul do rio Tejo, dentro de 48 horas essa previsão já deverá ser um acontecimento certo para uma parte dessa área.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2014 às 23:05)

David sf disse:


> Sendo que para o IPMA "Sul" refere-se a todo o território a sul do rio Tejo, dentro de 48 horas essa previsão já deverá ser um acontecimento certo para uma parte dessa área.



Só fiz isto porque não existe previsão de qualquer chuva para os próximos 7 dias aqui para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, mas é verdade que quando os dados foram corridos ainda se previa chuva para todo o sul (há cerca de 3 dias atrás).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2014 às 23:27)

Nevoeiro por aqui


----------



## Agreste (5 Jan 2014 às 23:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Nevoeiro por aqui



Humidade... às 7 da tarde já os carros tinham uma capa de água. A horta está elameada apesar de não chover.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2014 às 23:31)

David sf disse:


> Sendo que para o IPMA "Sul" refere-se a todo o território a sul do rio Tejo, dentro de 48 horas essa previsão já deverá ser um acontecimento certo para uma parte dessa área.



Sim, há zonas a Sul do rio Tejo já com bastante precipitação por isso tens razão no que referis-te. Estamos numa situação um pouco estranha de que não me recordo de outra igual ou parecida pelo menos desde que faço seguimento aqui no forum, ou seja uma situação com muita chuva mais ou menos de Évora para cima e desta para baixo uma situação de precipitação nula ou residual.


----------



## Sulman (6 Jan 2014 às 01:02)

Actual: 7.4º

Máxima: 13.5º


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2014 às 12:19)

Algumas nuvens no céu com bons períodos de sol. Temperatura amena.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2014 às 20:26)

Como se esperava o dia decorreu ameno com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2014 às 13:17)

Hoje está um bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco ou praticamente inexistente e muito sol!
Pela observação do IPMa estavam cerca de 18ºc na região de Faro ao meio dia.


----------



## talingas (9 Jan 2014 às 13:05)

Dia super agradável por aqui. Estão sensivelmente 18°C, vento calmo. Um quebrar da tendência dos últimos dias que é muito bem vindo.


----------



## luky (10 Jan 2014 às 08:57)

O festival das ondas, 6 Janeiro 2014, na Rocha Brava (Carvoeiro)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fILB5CTf_ds

Mais em Centeanes
https://www.youtube.com/user/sombra555/videos


----------



## Sulman (10 Jan 2014 às 13:20)

Arraiolos: 

T. Minima: 5.2º
Actual: 13.4º

Céu pouco nublado.

Nevoeiro matinal abaixo dos 350m.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2014 às 22:18)

Boas, por aqui, está um fenómeno raro de se ver. Está um nevoeiro cerradinho como não via há muito. 

Lá experimentei as luzes de nevoeiro do carro.


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2014 às 10:41)

Eram 8 da noite de ontem e parecia que tinha chovido tal era a humidade. Hoje é mais uma frente que se esboroa mal entra em terra.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

Voltinha pela serra no dia de hoje...tempo ameno e húmido e no geral muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas. Com esta semana mais seca os terrenos já enxugaram todos e os cursos de água vão muito fraquinhos. 
A ribeira de Quarteira ainda está seca da aldeia da Tôr para baixo
Esperam-se melhores dias...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2014 às 19:18)

Estremoz: períodos de chuva, por vezes muito fortes, desde as 18h00... 

Máximos da Reflectividade (dBZ) [2014-01-12 19:00h UTC]







As células procedentes de sudoeste trazem muita humidade e estão a ser propícias para a ocorrência de forte precipitação, à medida que a superfície frontal fria se vai deslocando de oeste para este e cruzando o Alentejo.

Rain Alarm

Radar IPMA


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Jan 2014 às 02:30)

Pelo radar estava a prever um bom fim de noite aqui por Évora, mas pelos vistos passou tudo a escassos kms a Sul daqui. Acho que se andasse 5 kms para Sul e tinha chuvinha da boa.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2014 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

3mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes esta madrugada. Neste momento céu muito nublado e com 10ºC.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2014 às 09:49)

Nos últimos 75 dias só choveu bem na noite de natal...


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2014 às 10:42)

Agreste disse:


> Nos últimos 75 dias só choveu bem na noite de natal...



No ano todo de 2013, apenas tive 2 dias com precipitação superior a 20mm...e desde Setembro, apenas tive 17 dias com precipitação superior a 1mm...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2014 às 12:17)

Boas, por aqui, o sol está quase a aparecer que bom já estou farto desta nebulosidade. 

Por aqui, choveu qualquer coisinha esta noite, que rendeu 6 mm. Por volta da 1 h e picos caiu uma fenomenal carga de água como há muito não via por aqui, durou 1 minuto e rendeu 3 mm. 

Em Tavira, choveu ainda quase 9 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Jan 2014 às 12:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o sol está quase a aparecer que bom já estou farto desta nebulosidade.
> 
> Por aqui, choveu qualquer coisinha esta noite, que rendeu 6 mm. Por volta da 1 h e picos caiu uma fenomenal carga de água como há muito não via por aqui, durou 1 minuto e rendeu 3 mm.
> 
> Em Tavira, choveu ainda quase 9 mm.



Aqui mal molhou o chão !

EDIT: Estranha-me a Estação de Turismo do Algarve está a zeros, estará correcto esse valor ?
        Nas estações do Wunderground os valores variam entre 2 a 4 mm registados esta madrugado, mas presumo que no Sotavento tenha chovido mais .....
Alguém sabe de mais estações na zona do Sotavento, pois tenho apenas como referência a de Olhão do Algarvio e a de Tavira.

Já agora corri todas as estações do IPMA, não encontro a de Loulé e a unica que está a funcionar é da Foia, de resto está tudo OFF !


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2014 às 13:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Aqui mal molhou o chão !
> 
> EDIT: Estranha-me a Estação de Turismo do Algarve está a zeros, estará correcto esse valor ?
> Nas estações do Wunderground os valores variam entre 2 a 4 mm registados esta madrugado, mas presumo que no Sotavento tenha chovido mais .....
> ...



A estação Faro/Aeroporto teve 6 mm segundo o Ogimet.


----------



## actioman (13 Jan 2014 às 16:31)

Pelo centro da cidade começou a chuviscar timidamente. Quando o Sol se esconde o ambiente refresca.
Temp. actual 10,7ºC.


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2014 às 15:46)

Inesperadamente uma tarde de aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2014 às 15:59)

Chuva fraca por aqui, ainda sem acumular


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2014 às 19:54)

Tarde de chuva fraca pontualmente mais moderada... agora já não chove.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2014 às 00:37)

*80,6 km/h* à passagem da frente.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2014 às 00:43)

Superfície frontal fria passa agora sobre Estremoz...  muita chuva, acompanhada por rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Agora acalmia, 9,1ºC em queda.


----------



## actioman (16 Jan 2014 às 01:22)

Agora é a vez de Elvas.

Vento que apareceu do nada e acompanhado de alguma chuva que desconfio não venha a ser muita.

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 49,9Km/h.
A precipitação acumulada: 0,4mm

Temperatura igualmente em queda, para já devido a precipitação e ao vento que puxa o ar frio lá de cima. Registo agora 10ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2014 às 14:10)

Mais um dia que amanheceu razoável e cuja tarde promete ausência de sol e talvez alguma chuva fraca.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2014 às 21:27)

6,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## actioman (16 Jan 2014 às 21:42)

Boa noite,

Por aqui também registo neste momento 6,1ºC, que é até ao momento a mínima do dia.

Por volta das 13h30 ainda tive por aqui alguns aguaceiros com a consequente queda abrupta da temperatura, descendo dos 12,6ºC para os 8,9ºC em poucos minutos. Registei igualmente nesse episódio a maior rajada do dia com 54,7Km/h


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jan 2014 às 23:44)

5.8ºC 1010 hPa (460m altitude).... a ver se neva em S. Mamede (1025m)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

5.1ºC


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

Aguaceiro moderado a sul daqui. Não chove mas pelo radar até prometia.


----------



## vitoreis (17 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

Começa a chover por Faro. Vamos ver se a mancha de trás chega cá:


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 07:14)

Fica como mera piada... não sei o que se passou aqui em Faro por volta das 6:50 mas alguma coisa passou tipo tornado ou downburst não sei, porque nunca tinha ouvido as minhas janelas fazerem tanto barulho - por estarem a abanar - como ainda há pouco. Até pensei que fosse um tremor de terra o que obviamente me fez acordar sobressaltado.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 07:26)

Vento a espaços embora mais calmo e alguma chuva.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2014 às 08:27)

Uns míseros 1,5mm acumulados


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jan 2014 às 09:22)

Bom dia aqui pela zona da Serra de MonteFigo o acumulado de hoje vai na ordem dos 17 mm bastante bom. Almancil e Loulé acumularam cerca de 17 mm ao passo que Faro segue com (3,6 mm .... muito suspeito). Outras estações na zona do Barlavento seguem com 5 a 10 mm acumulados no dia de hoje.
No Barlavento apenas tenho registos de Tavira que segue com cerca de 8 mm acumulados.
Para já os valores estão dentro daquilo que os modelos indicavam !

Mas sabe a pouco e trovoada nada de nada .....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jan 2014 às 09:48)

#Portalegre 5.8ºC - 1000 hPa - Céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2014 às 10:11)

Por aqui pressão a baixar abruptamente, 6 graus. 998 hPa, céu com abertas. 3mm


----------



## trepkos (17 Jan 2014 às 11:11)

Por aqui está com este aspecto, mas não chove.


----------



## João (17 Jan 2014 às 11:19)

trepkos disse:


> Por aqui está com este aspecto, mas não chove.



Será que o granizo chegará cá à nossa terra??


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 11:31)

_Calma chicha_ aqui deste lado mas ali por Lagos deve estar a descascar...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2014 às 11:35)

Por Lagoa vai chovendo fraco e apenas um trovão audível ao longe.... Muito escuro para W.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2014 às 11:37)

Chove moderado agora....


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2014 às 11:52)

*Chuva torrencial em Lagoa e Wall Cloud com rotação a SW, na zona de Ferragudo-Portimão... situação pareceu-me severa....*


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jan 2014 às 12:05)

Muito escuro a oeste e começa a pingar. Pelas imagens de radar parece que será rápido mas intenso

EDIT 12:05 # Já troveja


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2014 às 12:07)

Agreste disse:


> Fica como mera piada... não sei o que se passou aqui em Faro por volta das 6:50 mas alguma coisa passou tipo tornado ou downburst não sei, porque nunca tinha ouvido as minhas janelas fazerem tanto barulho - por estarem a abanar - como ainda há pouco. Até pensei que fosse um tremor de terra o que obviamente me fez acordar sobressaltado.



Agreste, aqui por volta das 7 h choveu bem acompanhado com algum granizo e rajadas fortes. Não terá sido a mistura de granizo com o vento.

Levo 7 mm acumulados por aqui e vamos ver se chega aqui alguma animação.


----------



## aoc36 (17 Jan 2014 às 12:08)

Valente raio por albufeira

Sigo com 11mm


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 12:17)

os relatos que chegam é que as trovoadas são grandes bombas apesar de aqui por Faro continuar tudo calmo.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Agreste, aqui por volta das 7 h choveu bem acompanhado com algum granizo e rajadas fortes. Não terá sido a mistura de granizo com o vento.
> 
> Levo 7 mm acumulados por aqui e vamos ver se chega aqui alguma animação.



Isto estremeceu tudo, muito vento e mal chovia.


----------



## luky (17 Jan 2014 às 12:19)

Carvoeiro, desde as 11h: Trovoada distante, alguma chuva intensa pontual e também pontualmente um vento muito forte.

Para já acalmou.

Nas fontes de Estombar temos 10mm, por aqui deve ser mais ou menos (a estação está em baixo desde a semana passada devido ao spray da ondulação maritima).


----------



## aoc36 (17 Jan 2014 às 12:23)

Aqui ta ficando agreste. Chove bastante e alguma trovoada


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jan 2014 às 12:24)

Agreste disse:


> os relatos que chegam é que as trovoadas são grandes bombas apesar de aqui por Faro continuar tudo calmo.
> 
> 
> 
> Isto estremeceu tudo, muito vento e mal chovia.



Parece-me que o forte vai entrar na região de Faro e pelo sotavento

EDIT 12:35 # chove moderado agora mas pelas imagens de radar perdeu bastante intensidade e  nota-se pela trovoada que desapareceu após 2 estoiros.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2014 às 12:25)

vamos ver se chega aqui alguma coisa de jeito, até agora tem sido mais um fiasco


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 12:25)

Boa bomba, estou curioso para ver a próxima actualizacao.
Destaque também para uma potente DE ao largo da costa vicentina, +180 kAmp.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jan 2014 às 12:28)

João disse:


> Será que o granizo chegará cá à nossa terra??



Esperemos que sim e que seja como foi em Lisboa.


----------



## amando96 (17 Jan 2014 às 12:46)

Praia da luz à pouco


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jan 2014 às 12:47)

Fez um trovão ainda agora e chove moderado a forte mas nada de muito intenso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 12:49)

amando96 disse:


> Praia da luz à pouco



Tromba de água??


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jan 2014 às 12:51)

amando96 disse:


> Praia da luz à pouco



Espectáculo! Pelas imagens de radar havia condições para tal com células bem fortes. Agora na deslocação para leste parece que a situação já não é tão favorável e nota-se que está a perder força.


----------



## luky (17 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tromba de água??



Tornado.


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2014 às 13:05)

luky disse:


> Tornado.



Claramente!
Tipica forma em funil ( as trombas teem forma mais em salsicha), e associado a uma célula de caracter supercelular.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 13:30)

luky disse:


> Tornado.





stormy disse:


> Claramente!
> Tipica forma em funil ( as trombas teem forma mais em salsicha), e associado a uma célula de caracter supercelular.



Tromba de água.




> A *waterspout* is defined by the National Weather Service as a *tornado over water*. However, researchers typically distinguish "fair weather" waterspouts from tornadic waterspouts. Fair weather waterspouts are less severe but far more common, and are similar to dust devils and landspouts. They form at the bases of cumulus congestus clouds over tropical and subtropical waters. They have relatively weak winds, smooth laminar walls, and typically travel very slowly.
> In contrast, tornadic waterspouts are stronger tornadoes over water. They form over water similarly to mesocyclonic tornadoes, or are stronger tornadoes which cross over water. Since they form from severe thunderstorms and can be far more intense, faster, and longer-lived than fair weather waterspouts, they are more dangerous.[53] In official tornado statistics, waterspouts are generally not counted unless they affect land, though some European weather agencies count waterspouts and tornadoes together.[4][54]


----------



## amando96 (17 Jan 2014 às 13:34)

Já acumulou granizo nas valetas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jan 2014 às 13:45)

Começa a chover com 8.3ºC e pressão 999 hPa.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 13:51)

Clarificando o insólito da manhã deve ter-se tratado de um downburst previo a uma descarga de granizo embora aqui em Faro practicamente não chovesse. Além do lixo que havia reparei nalgumas antenas TV partidas ou apontando para Meca em vez do retransmissor de São Miguel. 

Há meia-hora que temos trovoada aqui mas apenas a abertura foi mais intensa. Tentou pegar granizo mas não passou disso. Agora temos trovoada dispersa e chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 13:59)

Nova actualização das DEA.

Destaque para DEA ocorrida junto à praia da Falesia.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2014 às 14:02)

ecobcg disse:


> *Chuva torrencial em Lagoa e Wall Cloud com rotação a SW, na zona de Ferragudo-Portimão... situação pareceu-me severa....*



Bem, então é assim.

Tivemos a tromba de água captada na Praia de Luz e que terá tido deslocação no sentido E-NE. Às 11h50 avistei daqui uma wall cloud, na direcção de Portimão. Tinha rotação muito perceptível e apercebi-me também da "condensação" ou alargamento e abaixamento dessa mesma wall cloud. As correntes ascendentes também eram bem perceptíveis, mas não vislumbrei qualquer contacto com o solo, mas a distância é grande. Tentei filmar, mas com a grande angular que tinha no momento e a distância, ficou pequeno. À noite, em edição, já tento fazer zoom no video a ver se capto melhor a situação. De qualquer das formas, a estação meteorológica da Escola Manuel Teixeira Gomes em Portimão, marca uma rajada de *175,7km/h*. Já tentei confirmar este valor, mas a pessoa responsável não se encontra na escola.
 Poderá ser um indício de correntes de inflow ou outflow fortes, ou até mesmo downburst, visto não haver relatos de funil sobre Portimão. Pode também ser um erro da estação.

Saí logo para a rua em direcção a Portimão, mas a chuva era torrencial e não se conseguia identificar qualquer tipo de estrutura nas nuvens...


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 14:08)

O aspecto das nuvens também é interessante, desenvolvimento vertical explosivo... parece que mergulhamos numa escuridão embora depois seja uma desilusão porque não há aquela descarga de água ou granizo e porque as abertas também são visíveis. É intenso mas não chega a fechar completamente o horizonte.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 14:17)

A "frente" já me passou por cima com mais pena do que glória. Terminou a chuva e já não se ouve a trovoada.


----------



## supercell (17 Jan 2014 às 14:52)

Como é que vai a situação por aí?


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 14:57)

Calma, ouvem-se os pardais.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 15:01)

Bomba das boas. 
Foi das mais intensas deste evento.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 15:07)

Não há muito para mostrar a não ser um céu coberto onde não se consegue distinguir o princípio e o fim da nuvem. Há mais aguaceiros no radar, temos de aguardar.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 15:33)

Chove de novo e como sempre é chuva que não cai certa porque é batida a vento.


----------



## Happy (17 Jan 2014 às 15:58)

Estive sempre em Portimão na fase mais forte e não senti sequer grandes rajadas de vento, para um registo de 175 Km penso que sentiria bem mesmo a 1 km do local registado..Vou mais para o erro na estação..


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jan 2014 às 16:27)

Por aqui destaco o dia mais chuvoso desde aquela cut-off de Outubro. Afinal chove no Inverno no Algarve
Agora é que é altura de chover e não depois em Março/Abril em quantidades "astronómicas" a tentar compensar o tempo perdido


----------



## Galactica (17 Jan 2014 às 16:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bomba das boas.
> Foi das mais intensas deste evento.



Estava em Albufeira nessa altura, ouvi umas "bombinhas", mas nada de mais...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 16:47)

Galactica disse:


> Estava em Albufeira nessa altura, ouvi umas "bombinhas", mas nada de mais...



Sim acredito, convém não esquecer que esta descarga ocorreu longe de terra,aproximadamente 22 kms.


----------



## Galactica (17 Jan 2014 às 16:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim acredito, convém não esquecer que esta descarga ocorreu longe de terra,aproximadamente 22 kms.



Nota-se pelo mapa 
Há muito tempo que não oiço aqui uma boa bomba!... eheheheh
Neste momento, em Albufeira, céu muito nublado mas já não chove...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2014 às 16:58)

Houve uma descarga, às 12h17, perto dos Olhos de Água e com 161kAmp, a cerca de 2/3km de onde o meu irmão estava na altura...deu um salto ele! eheheh!


----------



## trepkos (17 Jan 2014 às 17:10)

Vista para NW


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2014 às 17:51)

Chuva moderada com 8,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

Agreste disse:


> Clarificando o insólito da manhã deve ter-se tratado de um downburst previo a uma descarga de granizo embora aqui em Faro practicamente não chovesse. Além do lixo que havia reparei nalgumas antenas TV partidas ou apontando para Meca em vez do retransmissor de São Miguel.
> 
> Há meia-hora que temos trovoada aqui mas apenas a abertura foi mais intensa. Tentou pegar granizo mas não passou disso. Agora temos trovoada dispersa e chuva fraca a moderada.



A rajada máxima de hoje na estação Faro/Aeroporto foi de 75.6 km/h, entre as 6 h e as 7 horas da manhã.

Por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado, com aguaceiros fortes, granizo e acompanhados de trovoada. Rebentou 2 bombas aqui, pela hora de almoço que até estremeceu tudo. 

O acumulado ficou nos 19 mm e sigo com 9.0ºC.


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2014 às 20:13)

Por aqui dia decepcionante. 

Com um acumulado de precipitação muito inferior ao que era apresentado nos modelos. Registo até ao momento apenas 2,6mm e que tem caído praticamente a conta gotas, salvo um ou outro _mini-micro-aguaceiro_ que conseguiu chegar até aqui. Como é que em apenas 200 Km grande parte da instabilidade se perdeu e acabou por desgastar!? 

De destaque apenas a temperatura que não chegou aos dois dígitos e a sensação térmica que devido à elevada humidade foi sempre muito desconfortável, ficando-se a máxima pelos 9,4ºC pelas 12h36 e a mínima nos 4,6ºC às 00h38.

Neste momento estão 8,1ºC.

O vento tem-se feito notar de forma tímida e a maior rajada que obtive até agora foi de 40,2Km/h pelas 13h10.

Parabéns ao pessoal do Algarve, em especial ao Aurélio , que por aqui anda quase sempre queixoso da falta de precipitação e  de fenómenos meteorológicos na sua região. Olha hoje sou eu que te substituo! 

E claro os meus parabéns igualmente ao pessoal da zona de Lisboa e arredores pela abundante queda de granizo. 
Agora os meios de informação, em especial a famosa capa da Bola e a SIC no seu noticiário das 13h... 
Que tristeza de reportagens, frases como "fazer bonecos de gelo" para mim ficam na história! Hoje pôde-se ver bem o "parolismo" que abunda um pouco por todo o lado, pois para a generalidade dos portugueses a meteorologia é uma "perfeita desconhecida", em parte certamente devido ao clima mais ou menos ameno que existe nas ditas principais cidade portuguesas, daí as típicas frases de hoje está bom tempo (céu azul e calor praticamente para todos) ou hoje está mau tempo (dia de chuva, etc). E por outro lado é tanto o tempo que se perde com a máfia das politiquices que as pessoas não são informadas praticamente de mais nada, não restando tempo aos noticiários televisivos... Estamos tão centrados nos malabares da política e damos-lhes tanto tempo de antena que pouco se fala no resto e neste "resto" está certamente a nossa querida meteorologia. E claro quando falam dela é com um sensacionalismo deslumbrante e parco de verdades...

Depois existe a velha questão dos dois pesos e duas medidas. Tudo o que suceda em Lisboa tem um destaque enorme, por muito pouco que seja. Vale mais este episódios de queda de granizo e muito localizado (como é comum nestes fenómenos) que por exemplo a queda de neve no Alentejo e demais regiões do interior do país a 10 de Janeiro de 2010.

Sorry pelo off-topic, mas tinha de ser!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jan 2014 às 21:12)

6.5ºC - 996 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2014 às 21:15)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui dia decepcionante.
> 
> Com um acumulado de precipitação muito inferior ao que era apresentado nos modelos. Registo até ao momento apenas 2,6mm e que tem caído praticamente a conta gotas, salvo um ou outro _mini-micro-aguaceiro_ que conseguiu chegar até aqui. Como é que em apenas 200 Km grande parte da instabilidade se perdeu e acabou por desgastar!?



Pois, subscrevo. 3,3mm, nenhuma das linhas de instabilidade chegou cá inteira, tristeza. 7,0ºC e vento moderado de SE.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Jan 2014 às 21:24)

actioman disse:


> Depois existe a velha questão dos dois pesos e duas medidas. Tudo o que suceda em Lisboa tem um destaque enorme, por muito pouco que seja. Vale mais este episódios de queda de granizo e muito localizado (como é comum nestes fenómenos) que por exemplo a queda de neve no Alentejo e demais regiões do interior do país a 10 de Janeiro de 2010.
> 
> Sorry pelo off-topic, mas tinha de ser!



Absolutamente de acordo! Ainda hoje à tarde comentei com os colegas de trabalho, depois de ter visto uma boa meia hora sobre o granizo no noticiário da SIC: se isto fosse em Beja, nem 5 minutos lhe dedicavam e havia de ser no fim do telejornal!!!

Mas enfim, a demografia deve justificar essas opções editoriais. Vivo na zona mais demograficamente deprimida do país e basta... Distrito de Beja? Ah, pois, passa lá a A2 a caminho do Algarve! É o maior distrito do País em Área? A sério? Vai do Atlântico até Espanha? E tem o ponto mais oriental do País? Nem sabia que isso existia... (divagação/desabafo filosófico sobre o pensamento de muita gente, nomeadamente jornalistas, neste belo país...)

Mais uma vez... desculpem pelo off-topic


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jan 2014 às 21:31)

Boas pessoal, ando eu há meses á espera de uma chuva de jeito e logo no dia em que acontece tenho que trabalhar exactamente a essa hora.
Destaque para a chuva que ocorreu hoje em Faro entre as 13h e as 14h, e depois mais um pouco durante a tarde ...

Mas verdade seja dito esperava que as estações tivessem mais precipitação pois no meu local de trabalho, o barulho em cima da telha (zinco ????) era por vezes assinalável, mas olhando ás estações parece que na maioria a tarde não rendeu mais do que a madrugada, embora me parece o contrário.

Felizmente calhei na zona onde talvez tivesse chovido mais e assim sendo os acumulados nas estações do Wunderground e na região de Turismo do Algarve são os seguintes:

Aljezur - 13 mm
Praia da Luz (Lagos) - 23 mm
Lagos - 20 mm
Sitio das Fontes (Lagoa) - 12 mm
Algoz - 22 mm
Albufeira - 16 mm
Almancil - 30 mm

Outras que não do Wunderground 

Região de Turismo do Algarve - 9,8 mm (mais uma vez duvido muito deste valor, pois esta estação não me convence);
Centro de Ciência Viva (Tavira) - 16,44 mm ...

Portanto tirando a trovoada para animar a malta, foi um dia normal de chuva, mas como estamos é já habituados a não chover no Inverno que fazemos uma festa sempre que chove ... loooolll


----------



## frederico (17 Jan 2014 às 21:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Por aqui destaco o dia mais chuvoso desde aquela cut-off de Outubro. Afinal chove no Inverno no Algarve
> Agora é que é altura de chover e não depois em Março/Abril em quantidades "astronómicas" a tentar compensar o tempo perdido



Antigamente este trimestre era o mais chuvoso do ano nas estações algarvias. De repente logo no início dos anos 80 houve uma alteração climática qualquer e deixou de chover em Janeiro, Fevereiro ou Março e a precipitação começou a ficar concentrada no último trimestre do ano com um ou outro evento algures na Primavera.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jan 2014 às 22:00)

Isto amanhã ainda está muito incerto, mas devera ser mais generalizado do que foi hoje em que basicamente o litoral oeste e litoral sul teve algo de interessante !

EDIT: Estive agora a consultar o IPMA e no que toca ao dia de amanha tanto o GFS como o ECM mostram a precipitação a afectar sobretudo a região de Lisboa, Setubal e Beja.
No Algarve deverá ser mais vento do que outra coisa ...
Contrariamente o Hirlam indica o grosso da precipitação entrando por Lisboa (está em todas) e depois afectando o Algarve ....
Parece-me que este mês poderá ficar na média ..... (Não é nada de especial a média)


----------



## ipinto (17 Jan 2014 às 22:11)

No Norte do pais na ultima tempestade cairam Bolas do Tamanho de Golf e ate houve um Tornado e no entanto nem metade do tempo falaram...



Prof BioGeo disse:


> Absolutamente de acordo! Ainda hoje à tarde comentei com os colegas de trabalho, depois de ter visto uma boa meia hora sobre o granizo no noticiário da SIC: se isto fosse em Beja, nem 5 minutos lhe dedicavam e havia de ser no fim do telejornal!!!
> 
> Mas enfim, a demografia deve justificar essas opções editoriais. Vivo na zona mais demograficamente deprimida do país e basta... Distrito de Beja? Ah, pois, passa lá a A2 a caminho do Algarve! É o maior distrito do País em Área? A sério? Vai do Atlântico até Espanha? E tem o ponto mais oriental do País? Nem sabia que isso existia... (divagação/desabafo filosófico sobre o pensamento de muita gente, nomeadamente jornalistas, neste belo país...)
> 
> Mais uma vez... desculpem pelo off-topic


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 22:15)

Demografia, preguiça e ignorância. Vocês acham que eles lá na redação conhecem o resto do país? 

Vamos ver o que darão os próximos aguaceiros que se mostram no radar...


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jan 2014 às 22:17)

Agreste disse:


> Demografia, preguiça e ignorância. Vocês acham que eles lá na redação conhecem o resto do país?
> 
> Vamos ver o que darão os próximos aguaceiros que se mostram no radar...



Segundo os modelos existem ali no máximo entre Sagres e Lagos e depois dissipam-se ... pode ser que ainda passe qualquer coisita aqui mais pelo litoral mas já não tenho grande expetativas até amanhã á noite !


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 22:29)

ipinto disse:


> No Norte do pais na ultima tempestade cairam Bolas do Tamanho de Golf e ate houve um Tornado e no entanto nem metade do tempo falaram...



Além da demografia, que é de facto importante, houve algo que considero ainda mais importante: a hora!

Não foi de noite, nem de madrugada. Nem à hora de jantar.
Foi de manhã, entre as 7h30 e as 9h30. Hora de ponta! Quando dezenas, se não centenas de milhares de pessoas se dirigiam para os locais de trabalho, escola, tentavam atravessar  pontes, congestianavam estradas que só por sí são das mais congestionadas da Europa.

Não foram dezenas, ou vá lá centenas, de pessoas que assistiram a isso.
Foram milhares. Todas elas afectadas.

Depois seguiu-se o óbvio: Chegaram aos locais de trabalho, atrasadas, e foi a noticia do dia.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2014 às 22:33)

AnDré disse:


> Além da demografia, que é de facto importante, houve algo que considero ainda mais importante: a hora!
> 
> Não foi de noite, nem de madrugada. Nem à hora de jantar.
> Foi de manhã, entre as 7h30 e as 9h30. Hora de ponta! Quando dezenas, se não centenas de milhares de pessoas se dirigiam para os locais de trabalho, escola, tentavam atravessar  pontes, congestianavam estradas que só por sí são das mais congestionadas da Europa.
> ...



E aí estão todos os critérios noticiosos que fizeram com que a notícia se prolongasse


----------



## luky (17 Jan 2014 às 22:51)

Um filme sobre o acontecimento (tornado, tromba de agua, you name it  em frente á Luz:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153735710220311


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2014 às 23:48)

Recebi um alerta do Rain Alarm às 23h41 para precipitação na zona... parece que existe algum desenvolvimento convectivo agora entre Estremoz e Elvas, com deslocamento para norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 02:02)

> Previsão para sábado, 18.janeiro.2014
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...



Um pouco estranho já que o GFS não desce as cotas abaixo dos 900 metros aqui, a menos que seja algum aguaceiro que force a cota a baixar.


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 02:05)

Previsão para sábado, 18.janeiro.2014 (Atualizado a 18 de janeiro de 2014 às 1:30 UTC)

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes, de granizo e
acompanhados de trovoada em especial na região Sul até ao início
da manhã, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade e frequência.
Queda de neve acima da cota de 600/800 metros nas regiões Norte e
Centro, podendo nevar acima de 600 metros no Alto Alentejo a partir
do fim da tarde.
Períodos de chuva a partir do fim da tarde no litoral Norte e Centro
e na região Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando,
até ao início da tarde, moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral,
com rajadas da ordem de 70/80 km/h a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e nas
terras altas das regiões Centro e Sul.

Pode ser que a Serra S. Mamede seja premiada com o tão desejado elemento branco, com 1025m é bem provável...ou não...


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 02:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Um pouco estranho já que o GFS não desce as cotas abaixo dos 900 metros aqui, a menos que seja algum aguaceiro que force a cota a baixar.



Upsss postei exactamente sobre o mesmo assunto logo assim que vi no IPMA eheh. Mas não sabia de outro tipo de previsões, por isso cheguei a acreditar que estivesse neve para chegar...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 02:08)

Se essa for a cota até a alta da cidade pode ter umas coisas interessantes, mas para ser honesto duvido muito, a menos que alguma célula provoque o abaixamento da cota!

Edit: Poderá vir, o GFS não tem em conta certos acontecimentos, mas...


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 02:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se essa for a cota até a alta da cidade pode ter umas coisas interessantes, mas para ser honesto duvido muito, a menos que alguma célula provoque o abaixamento da cota!
> 
> Edit: Poderá vir, o GFS não tem em conta certos acontecimentos, mas...



Vamos ver vamos ver, fica sempre aquela esperança que algo aconteça...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 02:13)

É uma questão de nowcasting, ao final da tarde vai estar-se a aproximar a depressão de domingo, veremos. 7,1ºC e chove, 0,9mm. Vento fraco.


----------



## sielwolf (18 Jan 2014 às 11:55)

O vento começa a aumentar de intensidade em Portimão.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 12:24)

O IPMA actualizou a previsão para a madrugada com a neve aos 600/800 metros também, 800 acredito, 600 não.

9,4ºC e 74% HR, céu com grandes abertas. 2,7mm.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 13:21)

#Portalegre
Tmáx. 9.6ºC
Tmin. 5.8ºC

Seguimos com 8.9ºC 
Pressão 998 hPa (a descer)

Céu a encobrir com vento de NO


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA actualizou a previsão para a madrugada com a neve aos 600/800 metros também, 800 acredito, 600 não.
> 
> 9,4ºC e 74% HR, céu com grandes abertas. 2,7mm.



Também não... mas ainda faltam umas boas horas. Esperança!!!


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 13:28)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> #Portalegre
> Tmáx. 9.6ºC
> Tmin. 5.8ºC
> 
> ...



Nuno o resto dos alentejanos estamos convosco! 

Se não for ai não é em mais local algum aqui do nosso Alentejo, vamos lá a ver se o branco elemento nos faz por fim uma visitinha! Ainda por cima é durante um fim de semana e tudo! hehehe

Por cá a noite foi de aguaceiros e ainda deu para acumular 2,2mm.
A mínima até ao momento foi de 7,2ºC ás 08h16 e a máxima é a temperatura actual com 11,6ºC.
O vento hoje também está a marcar mais presença e registo uma rajada máxima de 46,7km/h pelas 11h22, rajada essa que deve ser rapidamente ultrapassada pois existe agora um período de intensificação e neste preciso momento soprou a 45,1Km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 13:35)

Por aqui 9,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Norte. Mínima de 6,5ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 13:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui 9,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Norte. Mínima de 6,5ºC.



Como chove agora. Bom!!! Baixou de 9.0ºC para 8.4ºC em menos de nada!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 13:48)

9,4ºC, não desce muito abruptamente por aqui. Vai chovendo com pingas grossas.


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Como chove agora. Bom!!! Baixou de 9.0ºC para 8.4ºC em menos de nada!!!



E com granizo à mistura...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

actioman disse:


> Nuno o resto dos alentejanos estamos convosco!
> 
> Se não for ai não é em mais local algum aqui do nosso Alentejo, vamos lá a ver se o branco elemento nos faz por fim uma visitinha! Ainda por cima é durante um fim de semana e tudo! hehehe
> 
> ...



Agora mesmo com direito a 10 segundos de granizo loool 
Esperemos por mais logo!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 13:51)

Aqui não vi granizo sequer, e já parou de chover. Estes aguaceiros são traiçoeiros! 9,3ºC agora sim a descer, uma rajada de 34 km/h, tendo enfraquecendo imediatamente.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 14:02)

talingas disse:


> E com granizo à mistura...



Confirmo!


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 14:14)

Uma "gracinha" que fiz com o telemóvel...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 14:18)




----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 14:42)

Por aqui igualmente aguaceiro moderado a fazer cair a temperatura de 12,1ºC para os actuais 8,8ºC e com direito a arco-íris e tudo! 







E aqui o mesmo arco-íris vista na webcam:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

Estabilizou nos 8.3ºC


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 15:46)

Temperatura cai novamente a pique com mais um aguaceiro. 6.3°C.


----------



## aoc36 (18 Jan 2014 às 15:48)

chove por albufeira com alguma intensidade....

edit: coisa muito pouca .

baixa de albufeira com agua dentro de alguns bares?! como é possível? mal choveu...tipo 16 ou 17 mm, muito espaçados o dia todo :S


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 15:53)

talingas disse:


> Temperatura cai novamente a pique com mais um aguaceiro. 6.3°C.



Com este aguaceiro, já mais intenso e duradouro, temperatura cai para 6.4ºC... ai que vou a S.Mamede ainda hoje!!!


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 16:01)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Com este aguaceiro, já mais intenso e duradouro, temperatura cai para 6.4ºC... ai que vou a S.Mamede ainda hoje!!!



Ai que é hoje... Eheh Continua a chover, com 5.8°C...


----------



## Sulman (18 Jan 2014 às 16:03)

O IPMA lança alerta amarelo para a Queda de Neve acima de 600m no distrito de Portalegre, que acham disto?


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 16:05)

Queremos acreditar que seja possível...


----------



## Sulman (18 Jan 2014 às 16:08)

Sinceramente não vejo nada disso nos modelos. Só vejo cotas de 850 metros para cima...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 16:10)

Era isso que se discutia ontem à noite, no entanto será possível dependendo de onde a depressão passe, puxando o ar frio mais para baixo. O AROME mete a depressão a passar mais a SW do que alguns dos modelos, o que poderia fazer com que essa cota fosse possível, mas duvido imenso.

6,7ºC depois deste aguaceiro que finalmente caiu aqui em baixo também.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 16:13)

talingas disse:


> queremos acreditar que seja possível... :d



5.9ºc


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2014 às 16:13)

Esperar pelas notícias da Covilhã... se chegar às partes mais altas da cidade pode acontecer.


----------



## Sulman (18 Jan 2014 às 16:17)

Mesmo muito difícil. Mas há sempre milagres... pode ser que o milagre se lembre de Arraiolos... o que ainda é mais milagre! ahahahah


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2014 às 16:20)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 17:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Era isso que se discutia ontem à noite, no entanto será possível dependendo de onde a depressão passe, puxando o ar frio mais para baixo. O AROME mete a depressão a passar mais a SW do que alguns dos modelos, o que poderia fazer com que essa cota fosse possível, mas duvido imenso.
> 
> 6,7ºC depois deste aguaceiro que finalmente caiu aqui em baixo também.



Mais um.... vou lá a cima agora, antes que escureça...depois logo se vê!!!


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 17:13)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Mais um.... vou lá a cima agora, antes que escureça...depois logo se vê!!!



Eu já ca ando em cima. Já chove bem à algum tempo, e registei 4.8°C ao nível da fonte da Amaia. (675m)


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Mais um.... vou lá a cima agora, antes que escureça...depois logo se vê!!!





talingas disse:


> Eu já ca ando em cima. Já chove bem à algum tempo, e registei 4.8°C ao nível da fonte da Amaia. (675m)



E nenhum dos dois se aventura lá aos 1025m? Ai sim que poderá valer a pena, pelo menos enquanto ainda é dia! 

Por aqui vou com 8,7ºC e à espera de mais aguaceiros que tenham a valentia de chegar até aqui!


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2014 às 17:27)

Aqui mais a sul, um aguaceiro na parte da tarde que agora termina. Espera-se uma noite animada, sobretudo ventosa.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2014 às 17:29)

Vai ser uma noite digamos... Agreste!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2014 às 17:31)




----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 17:34)

actioman disse:


> E nenhum dos dois se aventura lá aos 1025m? Ai sim que poderá valer a pena, pelo menos enquanto ainda é dia!
> 
> Por aqui vou com 8,7ºC e à espera de mais aguaceiros que tenham a valentia de chegar até aqui!



6,8ºC aqui depois de outro aguaceiro. Não tenho possibilidade de ir à serra senão também iria explorar um pouco como andavam as coisas, aos 1025 pode ser que...


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2014 às 17:38)

altoestratos... e um ou outro castellanus... Não duvido que Serpa também terá a sua rega. 

Se eu tivesse uns 80 anos sobre esta noite diria o mesmo que os velhotes dizem da aguardente de medronho: áspera.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 17:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> 6,8ºC aqui depois de outro aguaceiro. Não tenho possibilidade de ir à serra senão também iria explorar um pouco como andavam as coisas, aos 1025 pode ser que...



Em algum aguaceiro convectivo pode mesmo haver água sólida, mas sem acumular. A temperatura pelos modelos e segundo as sondagens do GFS saída das 12z, andará a estas horas ainda positiva, já que a Iso 0 estará neste momento nos 1300m. Mas em alguma coisa mais virulenta certamente já poderá haver pedacitos de gelo entre as gotas de água! 
Outra coisa a ter em conta é o quadrante do vento, que neste caso não é muito favorecedor, para haver maior certeza na queda de neve a cotas mais baixas aqui na nossa região o vento idealmente deverá ser do quadrante Leste.

Pelo radar esta prestes a começar o período de mais precipitação...








Por aqui anoitece agora com 8,4ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 18:08)

5.9ºC... aos 800m (Salão frio) 4ºC


----------



## fragoso6 (18 Jan 2014 às 18:23)

comeca a chover aqui em castro verde


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2014 às 18:29)

O grosso da precipitação só deve entrar de madrugada... vamos tendo alguns aguaceiros que fazem baixar um pouco a temperatura. Mas quando a depressão passar por aqui as temperaturas vão subir.


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 18:32)

actioman disse:


> E nenhum dos dois se aventura lá aos 1025m? Ai sim que poderá valer a pena, pelo menos enquanto ainda é dia!
> 
> Por aqui vou com 8,7ºC e à espera de mais aguaceiros que tenham a valentia de chegar até aqui!







O maximo que fui foi até aqui.  E depois de se instalar um nevoeiro quase cerrado, por volta das 18h, registava 2,8°C. O vento aumentava também de intensidade, esteve calmo durante algum tempo mas depois... Vamos ver no que dá...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Jan 2014 às 18:38)

Aqui por Évora caem algumas pingas mas nada de especial.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 18:41)

Vento a intensificar umas centenas de metros mais abaixo também, de Oeste. 6,6ºC em descida.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 18:41)

talingas disse:


> O maximo que fui foi até aqui.  E depois de se instalar um nevoeiro quase cerrado, por volta das 18h, registava 2,8°C. O vento aumentava também de intensidade, esteve calmo durante algum tempo mas depois... Vamos ver no que dá...



Por volta das 17.30, fui até ao cruzamento para o Reguengo e dei meia volta. Quando vi essa nevoeirada com 4ºC a ~800m. vi que não valia a pena. Vamos esperar pela descida das temperatura e chegada da precipitação.
A esperança não morre assim!!!


----------



## Sulman (18 Jan 2014 às 19:05)

Hoje:

Queda de neve acima da cota de 600/800 metros nas regiões Norte e
Centro, *podendo nevar acima de 600 metros no Alto Alentejo a partir
do fim da tarde.*


Domingo
REGIÕES CENTRO E SUL:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte na região Sul, passando a regime
de aguaceiros a partir do início da manhã e diminuindo gradualmente
de frequência e intensidade.
*Queda de neve acima de 600/800 metros na região Centro e no Alto
Alentejo*, subindo a cota para 800/1000 metros a partir do final
da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, sendo
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h nas terras
altas. No litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego, o vento soprará forte
(35 a 55 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h,
sendo temporariamente até 95 km/h a sul do Cabo Raso, diminuindo
de intensidade a partir do final da manhã.


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 19:43)

Bem a esperança essa nunca desaparece. Mas independentemente de nevar ou não, acho importante referir também a abundância de agua que circula pelas encostas da serra. À cerca de duas semanas fui ver a barragem da Apartadura e estava excelente, estavam inclusive a fazer descargas pelo fundo, talvez para renovar as aguas. Temos agua para o resto do ano e quem sabe do outro... Eheh O rio Sever esse estava "bruto", portanto estamos bem por aqui. A neve seria a cereja no topo do bolo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 19:55)

talingas disse:


> Bem a esperança essa nunca desaparece. Mas independentemente de nevar ou não, acho importante referir também a abundância de agua que circula pelas encostas da serra. À cerca de duas semanas fui ver a barragem da Apartadura e estava excelente, estavam inclusive a fazer descargas pelo fundo, talvez para renovar as aguas. Temos agua para o resto do ano e quem sabe do outro... Eheh O rio Sever esse estava "bruto", portanto estamos bem por aqui. A neve seria a cereja no topo do bolo.



É verdade e tivemos um Novembro e Dezembro miserável relativamente a precipitação!
Neve...nem que seja para "dizer" que nevou por cá, é sempre bom.
"offtopic, não sei como me vou aguentar esta noite!

Seguimos 5.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 19:56)

Chove com 6,2ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2014 às 20:01)

Com vento de oeste não se espere nenhuma surpresa. Assim sendo, só para o final da madrugada quando tiver passado o grosso da precipitação e o vento rodar para o quadrante norte é que a temperatura poderá eventualmente descer e trazer alguma precipitação em forma de neve nas terras altas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 20:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Com vento de oeste não se espere nenhuma surpresa. Assim sendo, só para o final da madrugada quando tiver passado o grosso da precipitação e o vento rodar para o quadrante norte é que a temperatura poderá eventualmente descer e trazer alguma precipitação em forma de neve nas terras altas.



É mesmo...  ainda seguimos com 5.9ºC


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 20:59)

Por aqui chuva agora com mais vontade, já se escutam as goteiras e tudo! 

A temperatura lá vai descendo, ainda que timidamente,e registo agora a mínima do dia com 6,7ºC.
A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 5mm.

Abraço e força para a malta portalegrense, eu não dúvida da falta de condições para nevar, apenas em aberto fica a questão da precipitação. 

Spider então onde anda a tua webcam?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2014 às 21:03)

Por aqui estou a ver que ainda não é hoje que fico com um bom acumulado....
enfim, o mesmo de sempre


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 21:08)

actioman disse:


> Spider então onde anda a tua webcam?



Como o PC onde tenho a webcam ligada está no quarto e não tenho possibilidade de a ter lá fora devido à falta de uma protecção (nem que seja artesanal), não a tenho ligado, até porque de noite mal se vê alguma coisa, tem apenas 2 MP a coitada 

6,1ºC e vento fraco. Chove fraco.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2014 às 21:09)

Os avisos estão entre as 0:00 e as 06:00.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 21:11)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui chuva agora com mais vontade, já se escutam as goteiras e tudo!
> 
> A temperatura lá vai descendo, ainda que timidamente,e registo agora a mínima do dia com 6,7ºC.
> A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 5mm.
> ...



Não se passa nada....  nos mesmo 5.9ºC e água, pouquíssima!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2014 às 21:14)

mas a depressão está quase a passar, duvido que se aguente até às 6h..


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2014 às 21:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas a depressão está quase a passar, duvido que se aguente até às 6h..



A depressão está avançando muito rapido e terá maior influência no Alentejo central ....
A chuva não será nada de especial, o aviso de ontem do Stormy para não ser mazinho era bastante exagerado em especial no que toca a chuva !

Acredito por aquilo que vejo que até ás 4h da manhã atravessará todo o território ...

Reparei agora que a maior parte das estações do Algarve ainda nem passou dos 30 mm, sendo que o maior é de 37 mm, havendo outra com 35 mm (Almancil), sendo que na maior parte das estações este mês, segue entre os 20 e os 30 mm.

Face algum volteface nos modelos este deverá ser para variar mais um mês seco por aqui ....

Haverá alguma surpresa por aqui esta noite ?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 21:44)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas a depressão está quase a passar



http://i.imgur.com/ZUbkyJF.gif
http://i.imgur.com/vvortx4.gif
http://i.imgur.com/AY2O851.gif
Tens a certeza?

6,0ºC e vento moderado. 5,7mm.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 22:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Como o PC onde tenho a webcam ligada está no quarto e não tenho possibilidade de a ter lá fora devido à falta de uma protecção (nem que seja artesanal), não a tenho ligado, até porque de noite mal se vê alguma coisa, tem apenas 2 MP a coitada
> 
> 6,1ºC e vento fraco. Chove fraco.



Pois.. a ideia era mesmo saber se a podias deixar lá nos 1025m da Serra de São Mamede! Assim a malta ia vendo o que por lá se passava! 

Por aqui neste momento não chove e a temperatura está nos 6,5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 22:36)

actioman disse:


> Pois.. a ideia era mesmo saber se a podias deixar lá nos 1025m da Serra de São Mamede! Assim a malta ia vendo o que por lá se passava!
> 
> Por aqui neste momento não chove e a temperatura está nos 6,5ºC



Ahahah isso é que era uma Ideia TOP


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2014 às 22:39)

Pegando nesta carta parece que vamos ter mesmo vento muito forte no sudoeste... O IPMA prevê rajadas na ordem dos 95 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

actioman disse:


> Pois.. a ideia era mesmo saber se a podias deixar lá nos 1025m da Serra de São Mamede! Assim a malta ia vendo o que por lá se passava!
> 
> Por aqui neste momento não chove e a temperatura está nos 6,5ºC



Epá assim ia uma IP Camera daquelas HD  5,7ºC.


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Ahahah isso é que era uma Ideia TOP



Uma web e uma estaçãozinha é que era.  Se me deixassem e arranjassem lá um espacinho eu era capaz de pôr lá uma.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2014 às 22:46)

Chove moderado
Acompanhem na webcam:
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 22:52)

talingas disse:


> Uma web e uma estaçãozinha é que era.  Se me deixassem e arranjassem lá um espacinho eu era capaz de pôr lá uma.



Vamos lá pensar nisso, com cabeça!!! É só falar com quem devemos


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 22:55)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chove moderado
> Acompanhem na webcam:
> http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html



Luís chuvinha da boa e já vais com 5,3mm! Venha água que o Alentejo bem precisa! 




Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Vamos lá pensar nisso, com cabeça!!! É só falar com quem devemos



Isso seria uma excelente ideia! a chatice será sempre os amigos do alheio e os vândalos do costume, mas que há lá espaço isso é certo!
Eu nem me importava de lhe fazer as manutenções 1 vez por mês.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

Olhando aos modelos vê-se que as células estão começando a ter mais atividade e assim como havia indicado anteriormente espera-se que seja já no Alentejo Central e Alentejo interior (finalmente) choverá mais ....
No Algarve a ver mais alguma coisa interessante será mais na zona do Sotavento  ...

Na zona de Lisboa deverá terminar cerca das 24h .... e para já parece de acordo com os modelos ....


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

Eu nem faço ideia a quem me deveria dirigir para pedir uma coisa dessas. Que há lá espaço eu sei bem que o há... Eheh Sei que havia lá um grupo de radio amadores que tinha lá uma antena e tal, mas acho que isso já se acabou também. Nunca observei com atenção de quem são as restantes antenas que lá estão em cima. Mas era reunir interessados e tentar ver o que é possível fazer. Mas ainda agora acabei de instalar a minha primeira estação em casa...


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jan 2014 às 23:14)

Aqui está a imagem radar do formato das células e da intensidade de precipitação no Sul do país


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 23:25)

talingas disse:


> Eu nem faço ideia a quem me deveria dirigir para pedir uma coisa dessas. Que há lá espaço eu sei bem que o há... Eheh Sei que havia lá um grupo de radio amadores que tinha lá uma antena e tal, mas acho que isso já se acabou também. Nunca observei com atenção de quem são as restantes antenas que lá estão em cima. Mas era reunir interessados e tentar ver o que é possível fazer. Mas ainda agora acabei de instalar a minha primeira estação em casa...



Vou tentar saber!!! E com tempo e calma vamos falando disso!!!
Onde arranjaste a Tua?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 23:26)

talingas disse:


> Eu nem faço ideia a quem me deveria dirigir para pedir uma coisa dessas. Que há lá espaço eu sei bem que o há... Eheh Sei que havia lá um grupo de radio amadores que tinha lá uma antena e tal, mas acho que isso já se acabou também. Nunca observei com atenção de quem são as restantes antenas que lá estão em cima. Mas era reunir interessados e tentar ver o que é possível fazer. Mas ainda agora acabei de instalar a minha primeira estação em casa...



Esse grupo de rádio amadores é quem tem as estações da Rua da Sé e do Cabeço de Mouro acho, é pena estarem nas condições em que estão. Ainda na semana passada vi a da Rua da Sé e é uma coitada abanando por todo o lado quando há vento.

Bem, a precipitação parece estar a vir... Mais ou menos, parece que se vai desfazendo mas vem aí algo! 5,7ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 23:31)

Aleluia....o enjoo dos 5.8ºC durante horas acabou!!!! 5.6º


----------



## aoc36 (18 Jan 2014 às 23:32)

Chove com bastante intensidade em albufeira.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 23:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esse grupo de rádio amadores é quem tem as estações da Rua da Sé e do Cabeço de Mouro acho, é pena estarem nas condições em que estão. Ainda na semana passada vi a da Rua da Sé e é uma coitada abanando por todo o lado quando há vento.
> 
> Bem, a precipitação parece estar a vir... Mais ou menos, parece que se vai desfazendo mas vem aí algo! 5,7ºC.



Sim, pelos radares do IPMA, está a chegar. Mas com força, ainda muito a Oeste!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2014 às 23:38)

Aqui continua a chuva persistente


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Jan 2014 às 23:38)

Chove moderado em Évora já há uns minutos valentes. Chuva moderada continua. Vento nulo.


----------



## trepkos (18 Jan 2014 às 23:42)

Aqui chove moderadamente há uma hora e picos. Nada de trovoadas.


----------



## talingas (18 Jan 2014 às 23:43)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Vou tentar saber!!! E com tempo e calma vamos falando disso!!!
> Onde arranjaste a Tua?



Sim isso da para se ir falando, mas era importante não deixar morrer esta ideia. A minha estação é da PCE. O standard das estações, ou seja a que está mais em conta... xP


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2014 às 23:44)

Chove com intensidade por aqui ..... já receava que não chovesse, veremos o que acontece ....
Tem-se que aproveitar as migalhas todas ....


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2014 às 23:44)

http://i.imgur.com/AV5Ryb0.jpg Bem, até faz quase a forma da serra... Não quer nada com a cidade a precipitação mais forte 

5,7ºC ainda, o vento está a virar para SE, a tender para E, denunciando que a depressão anda aí a fazer andar à roda


----------



## Happy (18 Jan 2014 às 23:45)

Aqui em Portimão chove consideravelmente por vezes e está bastante vento..


----------



## ze_rega (18 Jan 2014 às 23:57)

Neste momento chuva e vento forte em Santiago do Cacém!!!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2014 às 23:57)

Looolll .. só isto acho que durou uns 5 minutos ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

Por aqui continua chuva moderada pro vezes forte e persistente 
Já não era sem tempo, 8mm acumulados


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

Chuva contínua mas temperatura tema em não descer... 5.6ºC


----------



## ze_rega (19 Jan 2014 às 00:19)

Já acalmou, mas ainda se sentem algumas rajadas e a chuva mantém-se a cair!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2014 às 00:44)

Começam a ouvir-se trovões ao longe


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2014 às 00:48)

Estremoz: chuva  com alguma intensidade desde as 23h00... A temperatura vai subindo  paulatinamente (6,7 ºC ao início da noite para os actuais 7,3 º).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2014 às 00:49)

5.6ºC - 995 hPa


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

E de repente começa o vento muito forte de oeste ou noroeste ... acalmou a chuva !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2014 às 01:08)

Trovoada


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2014 às 01:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: chuva  com alguma intensidade desde as 23h00... A temperatura vai subindo  paulatinamente (6,7 ºC ao início da noite para os actuais 7,3 º).



Por aqui igualmente temperatura em subida considerável! 
Ás 00h tinha 6,7ºC e com o aumento da precipitação, aumentou igualmente a temperatura. Registo neste momento uns "escaldantes" 7,2ºC. 

No entanto na zona de Portalegre a temperatura parece estar a aguentar-se bem, esperemos que seja um bom sinal! 

A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 2,6mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 01:41)

actioman disse:


> Ás 00h tinha 6,7ºC e com o aumento da precipitação, aumentou igualmente a chuva.



Epah isso é estranho, entao aumenta a chuva com o aumento da precipitação? Nunca vi nada assim... eheheheh


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2014 às 01:52)

Meteofan disse:


> Epah isso é estranho, entao aumenta a chuva com o aumento da precipitação? Nunca vi nada assim... eheheheh



 

Isto já são os nervos! 

Obrigado pela chamada de atenção! Correcção efectuada! 

Diminui agora a intensidade da precipitação e vou com 2,6mm. Devem ser os últimos milímetros em alguns dias olhando para os modelos, pois têm sempre modelado quantidade de precipitação por excesso aqui para Elvas. A que esta modelada pelo GFS para terça-feira já é tão pouca que na realidade resumir-se-á a uns borrifos apenas visíveis para quem esteja num carro ou a pé na rua...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2014 às 01:53)

Pelo FB do *Meteo Alentejo* percebe-se que a noite está a ser de muita trovoada pelo Baixo Alentejo


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 01:55)

actioman disse:


> Isto já são os nervos!
> 
> Obrigado pela chamada de atenção! Correcção efectuada!
> 
> Diminui agora a intensidade da precipitação e vou com 2,6mm. Devem ser os últimos milímetros em alguns dias olhando para os modelos, pois têm sempre modelado quantidade de precipitação por excesso aqui para Elvas. A que esta modelada pelo GFS para terça-feira já é tão pouca que na realidade resumir-se-á a uns borrifos apenas visíveis para quem esteja num carro ou a pé na rua...



Realmenta, a chuva nao quer nada com o Sul... Aqui normalmenta é ao contrario, chove mais do que o modelado.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Jan 2014 às 02:05)

Aqui por Évora chove sem interrupções pelo menos desde as 22h30m. Teve uma paragem de 5 minutinhos por volta da 1h da manhã e depois voltou.

Tem sido porreiro, chuva moderada, persistente e contínua, nada de grandes aguaceiros. Bastante bom para as terras e para as barragens.

A temperatura mantém-se por volta dos 7.5º, vento nulo, trovoada zero.


----------



## Sulman (19 Jan 2014 às 04:04)

Arraiolos, depois de várias horas de chuva moderada continua, a chuva parou à cerca de uma hora e a temperatura baixou para os 4.9º.


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2014 às 09:33)

Então há neve ou não há neve na serra? A mínima aqui ainda atingiu os 3.4°C...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2014 às 09:39)

Boas estive a ver os mapas de precipitação aqui no Algarve e parece que alguém andou a fazer chover á força na Praia da Luz porque estou a estação tem hoje 65 mm acumulados, sendo que cerca de 40 mm foi em cerca de 20 minutos .. looooll., havia de ser havia ....
Sendo que a chuva ocorreu até cerca das 8h00 da manhã.

Lagos que está na mesma linha que Praia da Luz a cerca de 3/4 km penso tem 2 ou 3 mm acumulados.

Não vale fazer batota meter a mangeira por cima é batota 

Já na zona do Barlavento nenhuma estação ainda passou dos 30 mm, provavelmente algumas passam depois da precipitação desta madrugada.
No Algarve Central superou os 40 mm, e no Sotavento tem cerca de 30 mm este mês ....

Que miséria ..... este mês é cada vez mais seco !


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 09:42)

talingas disse:


> Então há neve ou não há neve na serra? A mínima aqui ainda atingiu os 3.4°C...


Pois mas essa minima foi atingida quando faltou a precipitação, por isso nao deve haver neve.


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2014 às 09:54)

Meteofan disse:


> Pois mas essa minima foi atingida quando faltou a precipitação, por isso nao deve haver neve.



Pois eu sei.. tenho registo de precipitação apenas até por volta das 6h. E só depois disso é que se atingiu a mínima... Mas a diferença de temperatura na serra ainda é grande. Varia muitas vezes até 3 a 4°C a menos. Mas era mesmo no limite, pode até ter nevado, mas foi insignificante sem sequer acumular.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2014 às 10:56)

Relâmpago aos 0,40 segundos


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2014 às 11:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Relâmpago aos 0,40 segundos
> Trovoada em Serpa 19-01-2013 - YouTube



Acumulaste alguma coisa de jeito desta vez, ou foi apenas fogo de vista ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2014 às 11:07)

14,7mm entre ontem e hoje


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2014 às 11:09)

Choveu mas esperava mais vento... parece que aqui ao lado em Huelva a coisa foi forte. 

http://www.huelvainformacion.es/art...iz/huelva/granada/y/sevilla/por/temporal.html


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2014 às 11:12)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 14,7mm entre ontem e hoje



Já não é muito mau ..... deves ter tido uns 30 mm este mês, e agora é tempo de secar com o vento e o AA que aí vem ...
Já não há invernos como antes


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2014 às 11:14)

Agreste disse:


> Choveu mas esperava mais vento... parece que aqui ao lado em Huelva a coisa foi forte.
> 
> http://www.huelvainformacion.es/art...iz/huelva/granada/y/sevilla/por/temporal.html



Mais vento do que chuva, li na diagonal a parece que a chuva foi mais na zona de Cadiz e Gibraltar, que era onde os modelos indicavam mais chuva.
Eles estavam em aviso laranja por causa do vento e foi isso que fez mais estragos !

Aqui choveu mas nada de especial como sabes !


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2014 às 11:17)

talingas disse:


> Então há neve ou não há neve na serra? A mínima aqui ainda atingiu os 3.4°C...



A 670m a mínima ainda foi de 1ºC mas faltou mais do elemento principal.
Mínima de 4,2ºC por aqui, actual de 7,7ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2014 às 12:59)

T.min. 2.7ºC
Seguimos com 7.4ºC
Algumas nuvens vão passando rapidamente com esta ventania de NE.
E...não se passou nada, esta noite!!!


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2014 às 13:16)

Se não foi desta é para a próxima... xP No ano passado também foi só no fim de fevereiro. O vento esse agora manifesta-se bem, registei uma rajada de 57km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2014 às 13:36)

55,1 km/h por aqui. 10,2ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2014 às 13:39)

Boas, por aqui, foi uma noite normal de Inverno, a chuva não foi nada do outro mundo, só o vento fez-se sentir com alguma intensidade mas nada demais.

Sigo com 13.0ºC e com 4 mm acumulados.

Acho uma previsão muito exagerada do Stormy em ter colocado aviso vermelho quando nada se passou, mesmo no Alentejo que foi a zona mais atingida só existe queda de árvores, uma coisa normalíssima no Inverno. Um aviso vermelho tem que ser lançado para uma situação excepcional e ontem à noite para além do vento não via em nenhum modelo precipitação significante que justificasse um aviso vermelho. O IPMA tinha aviso amarelo e mesmo esse esteve acima da realidade, embora o aviso para vento estivesse correcto.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2014 às 17:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> 55,1 km/h por aqui. 10,2ºC.



Desce brutalmente...6.9ºC (pelo menos não é o valor que me cansei de repetir o dia todo de ontem, 5.8 5.8 5.8)

TMax.8.2ºC
Tmin. 2.7ºC
P 1008 hPa


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2014 às 17:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, foi uma noite normal de Inverno, a chuva não foi nada do outro mundo, só o vento fez-se sentir com alguma intensidade mas nada demais.
> 
> Sigo com 13.0ºC e com 4 mm acumulados.
> 
> Acho uma previsão muito exagerada do Stormy em ter colocado aviso vermelho quando nada se passou, mesmo no Alentejo que foi a zona mais atingida só existe queda de árvores, uma coisa normalíssima no Inverno. Um aviso vermelho tem que ser lançado para uma situação excepcional e ontem à noite para além do vento não via em nenhum modelo precipitação significante que justificasse um aviso vermelho. O IPMA tinha aviso amarelo e mesmo esse esteve acima da realidade, embora o aviso para vento estivesse correcto.



Ninguém tem noticia de estragos causados pelo vento na zona de Quarteira/Quatro Estradas?  
Ainda à pouco fui à Quinta na zona de Quatro Estradas e quando cheguei lá fiquei pasmado com os estragos que lá encontrei, aliás pelo que vi parece que só foi mesmo lá...numa faixa estreita no sentido sudoeste/noroeste tinha vasos caidos no chão algumas plantas completamente voltadas do avesso e inclusive partiu umas pernadas do eucalipto e de um abacateiro, tendo as mesmas  voado uns bons metros. Uma das pernadas do eucalipto foi mesmo embater na vedação a uns 10 metros de distância arrancando a grande do cimento. Uma mesa de ferro que tinha na rua voou uns bons metros e só foi parar junto de uma árvore. Olhando à volta e com tantas alfarrobeiras na zona nem uma rama vi partida no chão.

Eu apostaria num down burst...infelizmente não consegui tirar fotos dos estragos


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2014 às 19:20)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Pois é não tivemos sorte! Como dizia o Talingas, será para a próxima pois ainda temos Inverno pela frente! 
Valeu pela adrenalina do seguimento noturno! 

Neste momento registo 6,9ºC. A máxima foi de 11,9ºC pelas 14h55, sendo que o dia foi de céu azul com algumas nuvens decorativas.
Ainda a destacar a rajada mais elevada obtida pelas 11h35 de 56,3 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2014 às 21:10)

5,6ºC a descer. Máxima de 10,5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2014 às 23:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> 5,6ºC a descer. Máxima de 10,5ºC



3.2ºC Quase, quase a chegar a mínima de hoje. 2.9ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2014 às 23:14)

actioman disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal!
> 
> Pois é não tivemos sorte! Como dizia o Talingas, será para a próxima pois ainda temos Inverno pela frente!
> Valeu pela adrenalina do seguimento noturno!
> ...



O Inverno e a Primavera!!! Calma...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2014 às 23:25)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> 3.2ºC Quase, quase a chegar a mínima de hoje. 2.9ºC



4,7ºC, quase a chegar à mínima de 4,2ºC. Se isto continua assim...


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2014 às 23:31)

Por aqui já estiveram 4.3°C, que entretanto subiram para os 4.7°C. Mas já retomou a queda novamente, 4.5°C actuais. A ver onde vai parar...


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2014 às 23:51)

Por aqui também já bati a mínima da madrugada que tinham sido 5,4ºC das 07h50. Pois pelas 23h21 registei 5,3ºC.
Neste momento esta em subida ligeira e já vou com 5,7ºC, tudo depende da velocidade do vento .

Abraço e até amanhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2014 às 00:15)

talingas disse:


> Por aqui já estiveram 4.3°C, que entretanto subiram para os 4.7°C. Mas já retomou a queda novamente, 4.5°C actuais. A ver onde vai parar...



Como sempre fala se na temperatura e ela brinca connosco  5,1ºC, a subir. No entanto, a humidade também está a subir, o que pode evidenciar a formação de nevoeiro e consequentemente dificultar a baixa de temperatura.


----------



## talingas (20 Jan 2014 às 01:31)

Nah ela está para descer, foi só um susto  Mas mesmo assim não dou nada por garantido...


----------



## Sulman (20 Jan 2014 às 04:13)

Arraiolos, céu limpo e vento fraco.

*1.2º*


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2014 às 08:04)

talingas disse:


> Nah ela está para descer, foi só um susto  Mas mesmo assim não dou nada por garantido...



Mínima de 4,2ºC, repetindo a de ontem. Acabou por subir devido à nebulosidade  Agora céu nublado e tempo húmido, choveu há um tempo, 5,2ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2014 às 13:19)

Depois de uma T.min. de 2.8ºC, seguimos com 10.1ºC.
Vento de Oeste e pressão 1019 hPa.
Céu muito nublado com abertas, como podem ver:


----------



## talingas (20 Jan 2014 às 15:46)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Depois de uma T.min. de 2.8ºC, seguimos com 10.1ºC.
> Vento de Oeste e pressão 1019 hPa.
> Céu muito nublado com abertas, como podem ver:



Ameaça mas não chove... 9.3°C por agora


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2014 às 19:20)

talingas disse:


> Ameaça mas não chove... 9.3°C por agora



7.6ºC e Pressão a subir, devagarinho... 1019 hPa. De alguma forma, já sob influência do AA que se vai instalando. Amanhã, pouco nos trará!!! Um dia de transição.


----------



## LR 2010 (21 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

Boa noite.

Alguém tem conhecimento de vento forte em Entradas - Castro Verde este fim-de-semana?

LR


----------



## talingas (21 Jan 2014 às 13:08)

Muito nevoeiro durante practicamente toda a manhã, vai chovendo muito fraquinho (0.5mm), 9.1ºC.


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2014 às 13:08)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar à pouco com mais intensidade.

A temperatura actual é de 9,7ºC.

Amanheceu com nevoeiro e a mínima da madrugada foi de 6,7ºC pelas 01h35.

Espero à volta de 3mm e vamos ver se não me saem as previsões erradas...


----------



## talingas (21 Jan 2014 às 15:40)

Bem por aqui já deixou de chover fraquinho. Esta é a aquela chuva a que se chama bem chovida, óptima para os terrenos  5.4mm já acumulados.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Jan 2014 às 17:44)

Por Évora chuvinha fraca, sendo que de vez em quando aumenta a intensidade. 
Há bocado tive a investigar o ogimet e se as contas não me falham, uma estação de Évora, nós últimos 30 dias já leva mais de 140mm acumulados, muito contribui o dilúvio da noite de Natal.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2014 às 19:15)

Do mesmo Ogimet...

Precipitação dos últimos 30 dias:

Faro - 68,3 l/m2
Lisboa - 252,2 l/m2
Viana do Castelo - 354,7 l/m2

De Sines para sul chove muito pouco ou não chove... A seca no Algarve continua.


----------



## talingas (21 Jan 2014 às 19:21)

Por aqui chove sensivelmente desde as 13h, tendo até agora acumulado já 17mm. 10.2ºC actuais.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

De Sines para sul porque as frentes atlânticas não penetram nas regiões mais a sul. Este contínuo fluxo de noroeste ou o sudoeste muito alto iniciado antes do Natal tem-nos deixado de fora.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2014 às 19:48)

Tarde de chuvisco aqui


----------



## aoc36 (21 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

Sigo com 4 mm. Vai chovendo fraco a moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2014 às 22:00)

Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo fraco mas já acumulou mais do que aquilo que estava à espera. 

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 7.2ºC
actual: 13.2ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## aoc36 (21 Jan 2014 às 23:31)

Termino por aqui com 7,5mm e 12,8 graus


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2014 às 23:47)

Estremoz: mais um final de tarde com intensa chuva ...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2014 às 15:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem, então é assim.
> 
> Tivemos a tromba de água captada na Praia de Luz e que terá tido deslocação no sentido E-NE. Às 11h50 avistei daqui uma wall cloud, na direcção de Portimão. Tinha rotação muito perceptível e apercebi-me também da "condensação" ou alargamento e abaixamento dessa mesma wall cloud. As correntes ascendentes também eram bem perceptíveis, mas não vislumbrei qualquer contacto com o solo, mas a distância é grande. Tentei filmar, mas com a grande angular que tinha no momento e a distância, ficou pequeno. À noite, em edição, já tento fazer zoom no video a ver se capto melhor a situação. De qualquer das formas, a estação meteorológica da Escola Manuel Teixeira Gomes em Portimão, marca uma rajada de *175,7km/h*. Já tentei confirmar este valor, mas a pessoa responsável não se encontra na escola.
> Poderá ser um indício de correntes de inflow ou outflow fortes, ou até mesmo downburst, visto não haver relatos de funil sobre Portimão. Pode também ser um erro da estação.
> ...




Ainda relativamente a esta situação, falei agora com a pessoa responsável pela estação da escola Teixeira Gomes, que me informou que de facto a estação registou mesmo os 175km/h, esse facto foi reportado ao IPMA e foi também solicitada avaliação por parte da empresa fabricante da estação, para averiguar alguma eventual "falha" nos dados.

O anemómetro encontra-se a 21m de altura do solo e, na altura do registo, verificava-se a ocorrência de queda de granizo com muita intensidade. O pluviómetro registou cerca de 13mm entre as 11h30 e as 11h50. O professor com quem falei, refere a provável ocorrência de um downburst. Mas também refere a ausência de qualquer tipo de estragos na zona.

Fica a nota sobre a situação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2014 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas. Ainda ocorreu precipitação durante a madrugada.

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC
actual: 11.9ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm

Agora, tenho uma autêntica orquestra de rãs, já na noite passada foi uma barulheira.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas. Ainda ocorreu precipitação durante a madrugada.
> 
> Máxima: 17.1ºC
> mínima: 9.1ºC
> ...



Pena é a chuva ter sabido a pouco...principalmente quando os terrenos já iam acumulando qualquer coisa. As ribeiras que correram, agora vão secas outra vez, tirando algumas na serra em zonas de solos xistosos e menos profundos.

Dentro de alguns dias as tuas rãs vão fugir porque isso vai voltar a ser um "deserto"

Ao cair da noite levantou-se vento moderado a forte de noroeste que parece ter abrandado agora. O vento fez aumentar consideravelmente o desconforto térmico. 
Durante o dia esteve bastante agradável, húmido, sem vento e com temperatura amena. Destaque para a radiação solar que já aquece bem


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2014 às 21:43)

Dia de céu nublado por Aljezur com um vento gelado na parte da tarde. Ainda chuviscou mas nada de muito importante. Ao final da tarde abriu e apareceu o sol.


----------



## frederico (23 Jan 2014 às 02:01)

O ano hidrológico está a ser muito seco no sotavento. Tavira acumulou apenas ~43 mm este mês.


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2014 às 11:42)

O Sotavento deve estar com 50-60% da média mensal. Há humidade mas apenas superficial no solo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2014 às 17:04)

frederico disse:


> O ano hidrológico está a ser muito seco no sotavento. Tavira acumulou apenas ~43 mm este mês.



Em termos de comparação, este Janeiro choveu mais do que no ano passado só em alguns locais do Sotavento já no Barlavento talvez tivesse chovido menos. Mas assim, por alto e só com alguns dados no final de Janeiro vai haver um déficit na precipitação no Sotavento na ordem dos 80/100 mm em relação a igual período do ano passado entre Outubro e final de Janeiro. Novembro foi seco, Dezembro idem e Janeiro idem..., só salvou-se Outubro graças a 2 horas de chuva forte senão ainda estava bem pior.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jan 2014 às 09:13)

Manhã de nevoeiro com 5ºC


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2014 às 00:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em termos de comparação, este Janeiro choveu mais do que no ano passado só em alguns locais do Sotavento já no Barlavento talvez tivesse chovido menos. Mas assim, por alto e só com alguns dados no final de Janeiro vai haver um déficit na precipitação no Sotavento na ordem dos 80/100 mm em relação a igual período do ano passado entre Outubro e final de Janeiro. Novembro foi seco, Dezembro idem e Janeiro idem..., só salvou-se Outubro graças a 2 horas de chuva forte senão ainda estava bem pior.



A Andaluzia ainda está pior. A ver se a Primavera atenua mas este ano o padrão da circulação atmosférica no Atlântico Norte só tem favorecido as zonas a norte de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

Mínima de 6,8ºC e sigo com 16,4ºC e vento de NW.

http://meteoportalegre.no-ip.biz:8888/ Online por agora, por vezes dá na alma meter a webcam a funcionar de novo.


----------



## CptRena (25 Jan 2014 às 17:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://meteoportalegre.no-ip.biz:8888/ Online por agora, por vezes dá na alma meter a webcam a funcionar de novo.



Acho que te esqueces-te de actualizar o IP do teu DDNS. O IP actual vai dar ao vazio  (Connection timeout)


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2014 às 17:33)

Nope, a câmara deixou de funcionar não sei bem porquê e eu desliguei o servidor.

16,2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2014 às 01:15)

14,7ºC em subida rápida e vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2014 às 10:42)

8,4ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2014 às 12:11)

Inversão térmica, com 9,5ºC por aqui e mínima de 5,2ºC. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## talingas (26 Jan 2014 às 12:47)

Bem e o nevoeiro voltou a fazer talvez a ultima passagem do dia pela cidade... Mínima interessante aí para baixo.. Aqui não passou dos 7.2°C. Por aqui baixou agora ligeiramente para os 10.9°C á passagem deste nevoeiro..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2014 às 13:46)

Boas,

Depois de algum tempo sem PC ei que volto a reportar a partir deste cantinho de Portugal...

Ora por aqui um dia de primavera com vento fraco de NE e ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas...

Temp: 19.9ºC depois de 20.1ºC de max.

Dia muito agradável.

Bom domingo a todos!


----------



## actioman (26 Jan 2014 às 23:23)

Hoje o dia começou com céu azulinho e ambiente primaveril. Mas por volta das 11h começou tudo a escurecer com algum nevoeiro a querer instalar-se e o ambiente refrescou um pouco. Pelas imagens de satélite havia nevoeiro praticamente por todo o lado aqui à volta e ia até praticamente ao Algarve, mas não chegou a esta zona.

A máx. foi de 13,4ºC pelas 15h32 e a mín. de 7,4ºC 07h25.
O vento também se fez sentir e com isso aumentou a sensação de frio. A maior rajada foi registada pela minha estação às 17h01 foi de 45,1 km/h.

Ainda como dado curioso foi por volta das 2oh30 ter chuviscado com alguma intensidade ao ponto de molhar completamente a estrada e ter de ligar os limpa pára-brisas. 

Neste momento céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e uns amenos 11,7ºC.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jan 2014 às 23:44)

GFS

500 (-29)
850 (-1)

UKMO

500 (-31)
850 (-1)

Se houver precipitação será fraca e a neve pode aparecer na quarta-feira de manhã ai entre os 500 e os 600 metros. Mas isto são as saídas de hoje.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2014 às 09:23)

As saídas de hoje continuam a manter os valores -29/-1 no GFS e -31/-2 no UKMO com precipitação residual na quarta-feira na parte da manhã. Teremos de ver o efeito do vento que pode subir as temperaturas.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2014 às 09:43)

Bons dias,

Depois de um fim-de-semana com muito sol e com as temperaturas a chegarem, ontem, aos 22,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes (que bem que se estava na praia ontem  ), hoje já chuviscou e as nuvens imperam nos céus. Para amanhã novo dia de muita nuvem e alguma chuva. Alguma curiosidade, ainda, para ver o que a manhã de Quarta nos reserva...embora me pareça que a precipitação já será menos que residual e nas próximas saídas deverá acabar por passar a nula.. veremos...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Jan 2014 às 21:19)

Seguimos com 5.6ºC. depois de uma Tmáx. 9.8ºC (14.13 hrs) e Tmin. 5.3ºC (21.06hrs.) 

Será que definitivamente o melhor estará para vir?


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

o GFS manteve, o UKMO subiu um pouco. Anda nos 500-600 metros mas depende muito da chuva que cair.


----------



## talingas (27 Jan 2014 às 21:38)

Não acredito que venha nada... Pelo menos hoje não haverá nada de especial com certeza... Podemos é registar uma mínima interessante, mais que isso não me parece. Talvez amanhã.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2014 às 21:43)

na madrugada de quarta, se eu fosse de portalegre ficava atento, para ver se acontece alguma surpresa , pelo menos na serra de são mamede


----------



## talingas (27 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

david 6 disse:


> na madrugada de quarta, se eu fosse de portalegre ficava com atenção, para ver se acontece alguma surpresa , pelo menos na serra de são mamede



Pois isto por aqui as contas fazem-se "sempre" para a serra... Que na cidade não é que não seja algo muito improvável, mas é mais difícil. De qualquer forma se cair qualquer coisa na serra já é motivo de festa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Jan 2014 às 22:05)

4.9ºc


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Jan 2014 às 22:06)

talingas disse:


> Não acredito que venha nada... Pelo menos hoje não haverá nada de especial com certeza... Podemos é registar uma mínima interessante, mais que isso não me parece. Talvez amanhã.



A perspectiva poderá ser boa para terça/quarta de madrugada-manhã.


----------



## Agreste (28 Jan 2014 às 09:54)

Em princípio só haverá condições em são mamede. Para o resto não há frio suficiente. As temperaturas andarão no mínimo nos 4-5ºC. Em são mamede bem perto dos 0ºC mas é preciso que chova.


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2014 às 11:18)

Por cá a noite foi fesquinha. 

Registei uma mínima de 4,7ºC pelas 06h02 e com um vento que sempre se fez sentir e dando uma sensação térmica muito desagradável.

A máxima até ao momento foi de 9,9ºC pelas 10h41.

Abraço e continuação de um bom dia.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2014 às 14:14)

Estremoz: tempo frio  com 9,5 ºC por agora (menos 3 ºC que ontem)... a temperatura mínima foi de 5,0 ºC (04h57) e a pressão atmosférica desce ... 1015 hPa ... e o vento aumenta de intensidade, com rajadas.

Às 14h00, a superfície frontal fria estava sobre o centro do continente (latitude aproximada de Cabo Carvoeiro - Castelo Branco), deslocando-se lentamente para sueste e irá passar por aqui entre as 16h00 e as 17h00 (previsão de períodos de chuva e vento moderado com rajadas).
Após a passagem da superfície frontal chega o ar frio pós-frontal, propicio a regime de aguaceiros e a ocorrência de trovoadas, para além da descida de temperatura.


----------



## talingas (28 Jan 2014 às 14:28)

Previsão para 4ª feira, 29.janeiro.2014

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco
nublado nas regiões do interior a partir do meio da tarde.
Aguaceiros, diminuindo de frequência e intensidade a partir
da tarde, e tornando-se pouco prováveis nas regiões do interior.
Possibilidade de queda de neve na Serra de S. Mamede acima de
600/800 metros até ao início da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, sendo
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas,
com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h.

Até agora nada de novo, mas vamos se se confirma...


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2014 às 14:37)

Por aqui também vai chuviscando com 9,7ºC e o vento perdeu agora intensidade.

Venha de lá essa neve para São Mamede e Marvão que aqui a malta já está a necessitar da sua dose este Inverno!


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2014 às 15:54)

A frente a gora a chegar a estas paragens,mas como seria de esperar já algo debilitada e não espero muito mais que chuviscos! 

Vou com um acumulado de 0,4mm e uma temperatura actual nos 10,6ºC.


----------



## sielwolf (28 Jan 2014 às 16:40)

chuva fraca por portimão.


----------



## talingas (28 Jan 2014 às 17:01)

Por aqui começou agora a limpar, e o vento aumentou de intensidade. 8,9ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2014 às 18:27)

Chuva fraca por aqui
0,6mm acumulados


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2014 às 19:32)

Seguimos com 7.2ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Jan 2014 às 19:42)

Boas,

Por aqui dia marcado pelo aumento da nebulosidade e aumento da intensidade do vento que está muito variável. Ora N ora NW ou então de O.
Em termos de precipitação, pequenos períodos de chuviscos.
Nota-se também a base das nuvens muito baixas.

Temp actual: 12.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2014 às 19:58)

Estremoz: períodos de chuva moderados entre as 16h00 e as 16h30.

Por agora a temperatura estagnou nos 7,7 ºC (2 a 2,5 ºC inferiores às previstas pelo GFS).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2014 às 20:10)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: períodos de chuva moderados entre as 16h00 e as 16h30.
> 
> Por agora a temperatura estagnou nos 7,7 ºC (2 a 2,5 ºC inferiores às previstas pelo GFS).



Não pode estagnar!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2014 às 21:18)

7.1ºC Tudooooooooooooo tranquilo!!!


----------



## talingas (28 Jan 2014 às 21:20)

Estagnou mesmo... xD


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2014 às 21:36)

talingas disse:


> Estagnou mesmo... xD



Completamente!!! O melhor virá!!! Só temos que esperar ou adormecer para passar mais rápido!


----------



## Sulman (28 Jan 2014 às 21:38)

Arraiolos: 6.4º, a descer muito ligeiramente. Céu nublado


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2014 às 21:43)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Não pode estagnar!!!



Ok, vai diminuindo 0,1/0,2 ºC por hora ...  7,4 ºC agora !

Mas lá em cima vai passar dos - 22 ºC agora para os - 28 ºC amanhã demanhã


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2014 às 22:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com alguma chuva fraca no final da tarde.

Máxima: 15.5ºC
mínima: 6.8ºC
actual: 12.1ºC

Nem chegou a 1 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2014 às 22:05)

Boas,

Por aqui chegou aos *2,6mm*... Com máxima de 16,1ºC e mínima de 7,9ºC.

Para amanhã queria mesmo era só mais um bocadinho de frio... a ver se dava para cairem uns farrapos na Fóia.. eheh! Mas não deve ser desta...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2014 às 22:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Ok, vai diminuindo 0,1/0,2 ºC por hora ...  7,4 ºC agora !
> 
> Mas lá em cima vai passar dos - 22 ºC agora para os - 28 ºC amanhã demanhã



Lá para cima???? Pois.... 
Olha por aqui, uns miseráveis 6.8ºC


----------



## talingas (28 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Lá para cima???? Pois....
> Olha por aqui, uns miseráveis 6.8ºC



Lá para cima eu diria que estão agora entre 4 a 3ºC...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2014 às 22:46)

talingas disse:


> Lá para cima eu diria que estão agora entre 4 a 3ºC...



Lá mesmo para cima!!! 
Vamos ter calma e não desesperar!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2014 às 22:47)

O GFS esmagou todas as chances de neve...

7,7ºC.


----------



## Agreste (28 Jan 2014 às 23:07)

o Hirlam não.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2014 às 23:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> O GFS esmagou todas as chances de neve...
> 
> 7,7ºC.



É sempre a mm M**** ainda assim, não pode morrer assim!!!

6.8ºC completamente


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2014 às 23:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> O GFS esmagou todas as chances de neve... 7,7ºC.



Olha aqui também já começou a subir ... também já estão 7,7 ºC.


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2014 às 23:32)

Mesmo assim que maravilha estarem já na casa dos 6ºC.

por aqui não passa dos 9ºC, mais décima menos décima... 

Este vento estraga tudo! 

Os extremos do dia por cá são:

Temp. Máx: 11,5 (16h49)
Temp. Mín: 4,7ºC (06h02)

Destaque também para o vento com uma rajada máxima de 46,7 km/h - (16h50).
A chuvinha, deixou apenas 1,2mm de acumulado total... 

Abraço.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2014 às 23:53)

actioman disse:


> Mesmo assim que maravilha estarem já na casa dos 6ºC.
> 
> por aqui não passa dos 9ºC, mais décima menos décima...
> 
> ...



6.5ºC se for sempre assim... he


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2014 às 00:10)

Estive a ver o Meteosat 0 degree Airmass Western Europe e coloquei a imagem das 23h00UTC no tópico* Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos*; eu acho que o frio só vai chegar ao interior alentejano no final da madrugada ou início da manhã. Até lá a temperatura não deverá sofrer grande quebra; depois sim deveremos ter as primeiras horas da manhã com uma temperatura relativamente mais baixa e possibilidade de neve na Serra de S.Mamede.


----------



## talingas (29 Jan 2014 às 00:14)

Não vale a pena ficar à espera de nada... Isto não esta famoso para estes lados. Quem sabe de manhã hajam boas notícias, mas não estou contar com isso...  Continua nuns inamoviveis 6,6°C...


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 00:18)

voces estão muito pessimistas, eu sei que a temperatura ainda anda nos 6ºC /7ºC por Portalegre, mas já sabem se cair algo é mais para a noite dentro e sei que estar à espera parece que já não acontece nada, mas ainda é meia noite


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2014 às 00:20)

david 6 disse:


> voces estão muito pessimistas, eu sei que a temperatura ainda anda nos 6ºC /7ºC por Portalegre, mas já sabem se cair algo é mais para a noite dentro e sei que estar à espera parece que já não acontece nada, mas ainda é meia noite



Que "S.Pedro" te ouça!!!  6.4ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2014 às 00:44)

Até daqui a 3 horitas... boa noite!!!

6.5ºC - 1004 hPa

Muito nublado, vai pingando!!!

Boa sorte!!!


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 03:44)

e malta de portalegre nao esta ninguem?


----------



## Sulman (29 Jan 2014 às 04:04)

Sim, então malta de Portalegre? 

Por aqui, aguaceiro moderado e temperatura em queda livre, já caiu 2 graus, neste momento registo 5.1º


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 04:09)

segundo esta estação de portalegre http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=portalegre, portalegre está com 3.2ºC  chuva, mas queria relatos de pessoal mesmo de portalegre :C
na serra sao mamede ja deve nevar penso eu


----------



## Sulman (29 Jan 2014 às 04:12)

Abri agora esse link e vejo 5.7. O problema mesmo é a direção do vento, quando sobra de NE as temperatura caiem logo. Évora marca segundo o Centro de Geofísica da UE 6.4º


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 04:17)

eu vejo 3.0ºC quando abro o link, a estação quando abro chama se Cabeco de Mouro, Portalegre a 662m


----------



## Sulman (29 Jan 2014 às 04:22)

Certo, 2.7º neste momento, estava a ver outra numa urbanização. Em Marvão esta a nevar quase de certeza.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 04:31)

nao sei se está, marvao está à mesma altitude que esta estação +ou- e está com 2.6ºC e chuva, talvez caia alguns farrapos lá, agora a serra de são mamede certamente que está (digo eu)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2014 às 04:34)

A chuva deu uma trégua. #Portalegre. Passámos de 4.6ºC à 30m. atrás para os actuais 3.9ºC A ver se a precipitação não se foi!!!


----------



## Sulman (29 Jan 2014 às 04:44)

Pode ser que a coisa esteja do vosso lado. Aqui pinga e a temperatura cai para os 4.8º


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2014 às 04:49)

Sulman disse:


> Pode ser que a coisa esteja do vosso lado. Aqui pinga e a temperatura cai para os 4.8º



Vamos entrar em regime de aguaceiros, por isso agora será sempre uma lotaria!!!
3.7ºC


----------



## Sulman (29 Jan 2014 às 04:51)

Ainda estou a espera que a neve chegue à minha cota, faz hoje 8 anos que nevou durante mais de 13 horas consecutivas!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2014 às 05:25)

3.5ºC -  Fui......


----------



## Sulman (29 Jan 2014 às 05:27)

O dia do Alentejo há-de chegar!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2014 às 07:34)

3.8ºC e nevoeiro a cima dos 600m. Adeus a este episódio!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2014 às 07:46)

3.9 actuais e é a mínima.


----------



## talingas (29 Jan 2014 às 09:47)

Bem e como já esperava nada aconteceu... Mínima de 3,3°C pelas 07:29. Por agora temos algum nevoeiro, com 4,2°C.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2014 às 10:08)

talingas disse:


> Bem e como já esperava nada aconteceu... Mínima de 3,3°C pelas 07:29. Por agora temos algum nevoeiro, com 4,2°C.



Fui à Serra mas não subi até lá acima. Ás 8.25 marcava no carro 2.0ºC com nevoeiro muito cerrado. Regressei. No entanto acredito que nas antenas possa haver alguma coisa. Tivesse aquela chuvada das 4.15 sido ás 8h e agora estariamos radiantes.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jan 2014 às 10:23)

Vamos ver se conseguimos apanhar o sistema frontal de sábado porque na próxima semana as frentes começam outra vez a entrar de sudoeste mas muito altas e não chove nada aqui.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jan 2014 às 12:32)

Bons dias,

Foia com 3.5ºC segundo IPMA as 11h UTC com precipitação!

Por aqui... desagradável, vento gélido e apenas 9.4ºC a esta hora...


----------



## talingas (29 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

E é assim que estamos por aqui. Vento a fazer-se notar bem, com rajadas. 9,4°C.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2014 às 20:31)

talingas disse:


> E é assim que estamos por aqui. Vento a fazer-se notar bem, com rajadas. 9,4°C.



Antes de mais, @talingas excelente panorâmica!!! 

Desanimadora a noite, manhã cinzenta, tarde ainda assim, soalheira!
São 20.31hr e já temos 4.7ºC (fonte penedo)... Tmax. 9.4ºC (15.20h)

Um desabafo, não sei se fico mais enervado com esta temperatura, no dia seguinte, se com a falta de precipitação do dia anterior!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2014 às 21:31)

7,2ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2014 às 08:21)

3C e os telhados geados como não via há um tempo!


----------



## actioman (30 Jan 2014 às 12:24)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Fui à Serra mas não subi até lá acima. Ás 8.25 marcava no carro 2.0ºC com nevoeiro muito cerrado. Regressei. No entanto acredito que nas antenas possa haver alguma coisa. Tivesse aquela chuvada das 4.15 sido ás 8h e agora estariamos radiantes.



Obrigado Nuno! São coisa que ninguém nos paga e fazes um grande favor em prol das comunidade despendendo tempo e dinheiro (que o combustível está caro) de forma altruísta!
Um bem haja para as pessoas assim. É isto que foi, é e espero sempre seja a base desta comunidade MeteoPT.

Este ano está realmente difícil o _branco elemento_ fazer uma pequena visita ao nosso Alentejo! 
Ainda falta Inverno, esperemos pois por alguma surpresa, nem que seja na serra e que algum de nós possa lá estar para registar o momento! 

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi também desagradável devido ao vento frio que se fez sentir. A máxima foi de 12,3ºC pelas 14h18 e a mínima de 4,5ºC pelas 07h50.
O momento em que muita coisa poderia ter sido diferente se tivéssemos vento de leste e um com menos intensidade foi com o aguaceiro que por cá caiu cerca das 05h. Ainda deu uma bela rajada de 56,3 km/h ás 04h52 e a temperatura desceu um bom bocado dos 8ºC para os 5ºC.












Enfim fica para a próxima!

Esta madrugada a mínima ainda desceu até aos 4ºC, mas esperava mais. Culpa do vento novamente. 

Neste momento céu azul e uma agradável temperatura de 11,3ºC.

Abraço

P.S.- Talingas que bonita panorâmica de Portalegre! Temos fotografo!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2014 às 21:30)

Chuvisca no Alto Alentejo ou é ruído do radar?


----------



## CptRena (30 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chuvisca no Alto Alentejo ou é ruído do radar?



Analisando a imagem de satélite e radar, pode-se deduzir que seja chuva em altitude que não toca no solo, mas quem esteja no local dará a confirmação final 
Por aqui está uma mancha azul bebé no radar e chuvisca lá fora. Segundo o satélite, proveniente de nuvens mais baixas.


----------



## talingas (30 Jan 2014 às 22:03)

Por aqui ainda nada...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chuvisca no Alto Alentejo ou é ruído do radar?



Chuvisco a partir das 21h00  .... mas agora já parou a chuva e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Jan 2014 às 10:23)

Já não há pachorra para este tempo...nem chuvisco é...é uma névoa mais parece a rega das alfaces na estufa ou nem isso 
Por aqui nem dá para regar!

Desde Terça 21 que não acumula praticamente nada de Loulé para baixo. A minha  Quinta perto de Quarteira já pede uma aguinha, muito por culpa dos ventos de Norte Noroeste que se têm feito sentir e que levam a humidade do terreno. Os dias esses também já puxam pelas plantas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2014 às 22:48)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado com mais nebulosidade durante a manhã.

Janeiro até não foi assim tão mau em termos de precipitação, por aqui, fecho o mês com 45 mm, coisa que o ano passado somando o Janeiro e Fevereiro nem chegou lá, com apenas 41 mm. Em relação ao ano hidrológico este ano tem sido mais seco devido ao mês de Novembro principalmente onde tenho menos 97 mm do que em igual período do ano passado.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Jan 2014 às 23:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado com mais nebulosidade durante a manhã.
> 
> Janeiro até não foi assim tão mau em termos de precipitação, por aqui, fecho o mês com 45 mm, coisa que o ano passado somando o Janeiro e Fevereiro nem chegou lá, com apenas 41 mm. Em relação ao ano hidrológico este ano tem sido mais seco devido ao mês de Novembro principalmente onde tenho menos 97 mm do que em igual período do ano passado.



Parece-me que o mês de Janeiro, o ano passado, foi mais chuvoso nas serras do que este ano mas posso estar enganado...
40mm tem tido o Minho praticamente em cada frente que tem atravessado o país e já lá vão umas quantas.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Jan 2014 às 23:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece-me que o mês de Janeiro, o ano passado, foi mais chuvoso nas serras do que este ano mas posso estar enganado...
> 40mm tem tido o Minho praticamente em cada frente que tem atravessado o país e já lá vão umas quantas.



Loulé foi de muito longe o local do Algarve (com estações do Wunderground) que mais precipitação teve com cerca de 80 mm até ao momento e falta dois dias que teve ter acumulado uns 5 mm.
O Barlavento foi onde choveu menos entre 30 a 40 mm, na zona central do Algarve tivemos entre 40 a 60 mm, com excepção de Loulé que teve quase 80 mm, e depois no Sotavento tivemos Tavira com cerca de 45 mm.
Ou seja, um mês com cerca de 80% a 90% da média na zona central do Algarve e depois cerca de 50% no Barlavento e uns 70% do Barlavento.
Isto claro comparando com a média de Faro, mas como sabemos tirando a zona mais a Sotavento esta é das regiões mais secas do Algarve.
Mesmo assim face aos ultimos Invernos rídiculos que tivemos este mês de janeiro até acho que foi dos melhores ... Loooollll

Precipitação no Inverno no Algarve é sempre a afundar ... bahhh !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Fev 2014 às 00:12)

Boas,

Dia passado marcado por um sol radiante e algumas nuvens. Por agora tudo encoberto e sem vento.
Temp_actual: 13.4ºC

Bem em relação a precipitação...isto vai mesmo de mal a pior esta temporada! uns com +500mm e nós aqui a contar tostões...é assim a vida!! é o que temos!


----------

